# Solo sesso e divertimento?



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Salve a tutti, ho 31 anni e da quasi 1 sono sposata con un mio coetaneo con cui sto da 5 anni (e con cui ho anche convissuto un paio di anni prima del matrimonio). Sono innamorata di lui, abbiamo molti interessi comuni che viviamo e condividiamo. Lui non è oppressivo e insieme ci divertiamo molto, ma ci lasciamo anche i nostri spazi. Nonostante in passate relazioni io abbia spesso tradito, con lui sono stata sempre fedele. Fin qui tutto perfetto... ma...un mesetto fa sono uscita senza di lui e ho conosciuto un ragazzo di 34 anni. Attrazione fisica molto forte e immediata, dopo sguardi e battutine ho passato la notte da lui (mio marito era fuori città). Beh... sicuramente da ricordare come una delle migliori notti di sesso della mia vita, lui molto sicuro, deciso, passionale ma anche relativamente dolce e rispettoso (per quanto si possa in certe situazioni… ovvio).  Passione travolgente, molto divertimento, forti sensazioni, più e più volte…. Al mattino ci siamo lasciati con l'idea che non ci saremmo più rivisti. Nessun senso di colpa. Ma  poi le tecnologie ci hanno fatto ritrovare. E così ieri ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo trascorso altre ore di sesso favoloso. Lui è single e mi ha fatto capire che gli piacerebbe rivedermi, ma devo essere io a decidere. Sono molto tentata dal divertirmi ancora e da lui sono attratta tantissimo, solo a pensarci mi eccito da morire (con mio marito il sesso è ok, ma con l’altro è decisamente superiore, forse anche e naturalmente per i due contesti diversi), ma non ho voglia di iniziare una vera e propria “relazione” con tutti i problemi che può portare, anche perché so che è mio marito la persona con cui voglio stare. Non essendoci coinvolgimento emotivo, finora non mi sento in colpa Se restiamo solo sul sesso e ci rivediamo?
Roby


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho 31 anni e da quasi 1 sono sposata con un mio coetaneo con cui sto da 5 anni (e con cui ho anche convissuto un paio di anni prima del matrimonio). Sono innamorata di lui, abbiamo molti interessi comuni che viviamo e condividiamo. Lui non è oppressivo e insieme ci divertiamo molto, ma ci lasciamo anche i nostri spazi. Nonostante in passate relazioni io abbia spesso tradito, con lui sono stata sempre fedele. Fin qui tutto perfetto... ma...un mesetto fa sono uscita senza di lui e ho conosciuto un ragazzo di 34 anni. Attrazione fisica molto forte e immediata, dopo sguardi e battutine ho passato la notte da lui (mio marito era fuori città). Beh... sicuramente da ricordare come una delle migliori notti di sesso della mia vita, lui molto sicuro, deciso, passionale ma anche relativamente dolce e rispettoso (per quanto si possa in certe situazioni… ovvio). Passione travolgente, molto divertimento, forti sensazioni, più e più volte…. Al mattino ci siamo lasciati con l'idea che non ci saremmo più rivisti. Nessun senso di colpa. Ma poi le tecnologie ci hanno fatto ritrovare. E così ieri ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo trascorso altre ore di sesso favoloso. Lui è single e mi ha fatto capire che gli piacerebbe rivedermi, ma devo essere io a decidere. Sono molto tentata dal divertirmi ancora e da lui sono attratta tantissimo, solo a pensarci mi eccito da morire (con mio marito il sesso è ok, ma con l’altro è decisamente superiore, forse anche e naturalmente per i due contesti diversi), ma non ho voglia di iniziare una vera e propria “relazione” con tutti i problemi che può portare, anche perché so che è mio marito la persona con cui voglio stare. Non essendoci coinvolgimento emotivo, finora non mi sento in colpa Se restiamo solo sul sesso e ci rivediamo?
> Roby


Ciao Roby...vedi come sei fortunata??benefici di uno dei rarissimi scritti del''mitico Lothar''...ti preparo perche'adesso ti spareranno addosso,il nome del sito inganna,qui'dentro sono quasi tutti traditi,tranne il sottoscritto e altri 2 o 3.
Mi permetto un piccolo appunto..dopo un solo anno di matrimonio tradire gia'a tutto vapore,e'sintomo di qualcosa che non  va'....
attenta single molto pericolosi..i fessi si innamorano...stai attenta,oppure se fai come me,la vedi ogni morte di papa,non ci saranno mai problemi


----------



## Ewy (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho 31 anni e da quasi 1 sono sposata con un mio coetaneo con cui sto da 5 anni (e con cui ho anche convissuto un paio di anni prima del matrimonio). Sono innamorata di lui, abbiamo molti interessi comuni che viviamo e condividiamo. Lui non è oppressivo e insieme ci divertiamo molto, ma ci lasciamo anche i nostri spazi. Nonostante in passate relazioni io abbia spesso tradito, con lui sono stata sempre fedele. Fin qui tutto perfetto... ma...un mesetto fa sono uscita senza di lui e ho conosciuto un ragazzo di 34 anni. Attrazione fisica molto forte e immediata, dopo sguardi e battutine ho passato la notte da lui (mio marito era fuori città). Beh... sicuramente da ricordare come una delle migliori notti di sesso della mia vita, lui molto sicuro, deciso, passionale ma anche relativamente dolce e rispettoso (per quanto si possa in certe situazioni… ovvio). Passione travolgente, molto divertimento, forti sensazioni, più e più volte…. Al mattino ci siamo lasciati con l'idea che non ci saremmo più rivisti. Nessun senso di colpa. Ma poi le tecnologie ci hanno fatto ritrovare. E così ieri ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo trascorso altre ore di sesso favoloso. Lui è single e mi ha fatto capire che gli piacerebbe rivedermi, ma devo essere io a decidere. Sono molto tentata dal divertirmi ancora e da lui sono attratta tantissimo, solo a pensarci mi eccito da morire (con mio marito il sesso è ok, ma con l’altro è decisamente superiore, forse anche e naturalmente per i due contesti diversi), ma non ho voglia di iniziare una vera e propria “relazione” con tutti i problemi che può portare, anche perché so che è mio marito la persona con cui voglio stare. Non essendoci coinvolgimento emotivo, finora non mi sento in colpa Se restiamo solo sul sesso e ci rivediamo?
> Roby


Nonostante la mia mentalita' aperta non riesco a comprendere come ci si possa sposare, e dopo un anno cornificare il proprio compagno, non hai nemmeno attenuanti quali...incomprensioni, monotonia, anzi,...da come scrivi del tuo matrimonio e' tutto l'opposto. Come finira? continuerete a vedervi e fare sesso, la passione prendera' il sopravvento e non riuscirete a staccarvi...conseguenze disastrose per una notte di sesso...ma perche' vi sposate?


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Nonostante la mia mentalita' aperta non riesco a comprendere come ci si possa sposare, e dopo un anno cornificare il proprio compagno, non hai nemmeno attenuanti quali...incomprensioni, monotonia, anzi,...da come scrivi del tuo matrimonio e' tutto l'opposto. Come finira? continuerete a vedervi e fare sesso, la passione prendera' il sopravvento e non riuscirete a staccarvi...conseguenze disastrose per una notte di sesso...ma perche' vi sposate?


....in effetti...boh...
ma lui lo sa che non sei una persona fedele?
Non con lui...prima....

OT (ewynoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!Finalmente ti leggo! Meno male che c'è Lothar che mi  fa da tutor!!!) fine OT


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho 31 anni e da quasi 1 sono sposata con un mio coetaneo con cui sto da 5 anni (e con cui ho anche convissuto un paio di anni prima del matrimonio). Sono innamorata di lui, abbiamo molti interessi comuni che viviamo e condividiamo. Lui non è oppressivo e insieme ci divertiamo molto, ma ci lasciamo anche i nostri spazi. Nonostante in passate relazioni io abbia spesso tradito, con lui sono stata sempre fedele. Fin qui tutto perfetto... ma...un mesetto fa sono uscita senza di lui e ho conosciuto un ragazzo di 34 anni. Attrazione fisica molto forte e immediata, dopo sguardi e battutine ho passato la notte da lui (mio marito era fuori città). Beh... sicuramente da ricordare come una delle migliori notti di sesso della mia vita, lui molto sicuro, deciso, passionale ma anche relativamente dolce e rispettoso (per quanto si possa in certe situazioni… ovvio).  Passione travolgente, molto divertimento, forti sensazioni, più e più volte…. Al mattino ci siamo lasciati con l'idea che non ci saremmo più rivisti. Nessun senso di colpa. Ma  poi le tecnologie ci hanno fatto ritrovare. E così ieri ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo trascorso altre ore di sesso favoloso. Lui è single e mi ha fatto capire che gli piacerebbe rivedermi, ma devo essere io a decidere. Sono molto tentata dal divertirmi ancora e da lui sono attratta tantissimo, solo a pensarci mi eccito da morire (con mio marito il sesso è ok, ma con l’altro è decisamente superiore, forse anche e naturalmente per i due contesti diversi), ma non ho voglia di iniziare una vera e propria “relazione” con tutti i problemi che può portare, anche perché so che è mio marito la persona con cui voglio stare. Non essendoci coinvolgimento emotivo, finora non mi sento in colpa Se restiamo solo sul sesso e ci rivediamo?
> Roby


premesso che, è noto, io non sono un moralista e rispetto tutte le vicende...la mia filosifia è però una:
stai entrando in una relazione extraconiugale e ti fai domande??? la risposta che ti do è molla tutto prima di farti male

lo dico perchè solitamente le domande ce le si pone quando già si è dentro...quando già è troppo tardi...quando si ha la fortuna di porsi quesiti prima, allora si deve essere bravi nell'agire in fretta ed evitare casini
ciò che è stato è ormai andato...hai trombato, ti sei divertita ma basta...tieniti il ricordo e non ti infilare in una storia che MATEMATICAMENTE farà male ad altri e a te stessa
...mi fossi fatto le domande giuste al momento giusto io non starei così...

oppure ancora, fottitene di tutti i ragionamenti...fatti la storia e non cercare risposte...e torna qui tra un paio di mesi quando la storia sarà in piena vicissitudine e raccontaci i dettagli


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho 31 anni e da quasi 1 sono sposata con un mio coetaneo con cui sto da 5 anni (e con cui ho anche convissuto un paio di anni prima del matrimonio). Sono innamorata di lui, abbiamo molti interessi comuni che viviamo e condividiamo. Lui non è oppressivo e insieme ci divertiamo molto, ma ci lasciamo anche i nostri spazi. Nonostante in passate relazioni io abbia spesso tradito, con lui sono stata sempre fedele. Fin qui tutto perfetto... ma...un mesetto fa sono uscita senza di lui e ho conosciuto un ragazzo di 34 anni. Attrazione fisica molto forte e immediata, dopo sguardi e battutine ho passato la notte da lui (mio marito era fuori città). Beh... sicuramente da ricordare come una delle migliori notti di sesso della mia vita, lui molto sicuro, deciso, passionale ma anche relativamente dolce e rispettoso (per quanto si possa in certe situazioni… ovvio). Passione travolgente, molto divertimento, forti sensazioni, più e più volte…. Al mattino ci siamo lasciati con l'idea che non ci saremmo più rivisti. Nessun senso di colpa. Ma poi le tecnologie ci hanno fatto ritrovare. E così ieri ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo trascorso altre ore di sesso favoloso. Lui è single e mi ha fatto capire che gli piacerebbe rivedermi, ma devo essere io a decidere. Sono molto tentata dal divertirmi ancora e da lui sono attratta tantissimo, solo a pensarci mi eccito da morire (con mio marito il sesso è ok, ma con l’altro è decisamente superiore, forse anche e naturalmente per i due contesti diversi), ma non ho voglia di iniziare una vera e propria “relazione” con tutti i problemi che può portare, anche perché so che è mio marito la persona con cui voglio stare. Non essendoci coinvolgimento emotivo, finora non mi sento in colpa Se restiamo solo sul sesso e ci rivediamo?
> Roby


lo chiedi a noi?


----------



## fightclub (14 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Roby...vedi come sei fortunata??benefici di uno dei rarissimi scritti del''mitico Lothar''...ti preparo perche'adesso ti spareranno addosso,il nome del sito inganna,qui'dentro sono quasi tutti traditi,tranne il sottoscritto e altri 2 o 3.
> *Mi permetto un piccolo appunto..dopo un solo anno di matrimonio tradire gia'a tutto vapore,e'sintomo di qualcosa che non  va'....*
> attenta single molto pericolosi..i fessi si innamorano...stai attenta,oppure se fai come me,la vedi ogni morte di papa,non ci saranno mai problemi


e se te lo dice lothar...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Nonostante la mia mentalita' aperta non riesco a comprendere come ci si possa sposare, e dopo un anno cornificare il proprio compagno, non hai nemmeno attenuanti quali...incomprensioni, monotonia, anzi,...da come scrivi del tuo matrimonio e' tutto l'opposto. Come finira? continuerete a vedervi e fare sesso, la passione prendera' il sopravvento e non riuscirete a staccarvi...conseguenze disastrose per una notte di sesso...ma perche' vi sposate?


dopo un'anno non vedevo l'ora di hiudere l'ufficio e correre a casa a far l'amore...le altre si le guardavo..ma mai cacciate...in effetti amico sposarsi e'diventato gioco..


dove eri finito??oddio anch'io per diversi giorni nn sn venuto,,tutto ok??

sorry Roby ma nn potevo nn salutare l'altro Lucifero del sito....


----------



## Ewy (14 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dopo un'anno non vedevo l'ora di hiudere l'ufficio e correre a casa a far l'amore...le altre si le guardavo..ma mai cacciate...in effetti amico sposarsi e'diventato gioco..
> 
> 
> dove eri finito??oddio anch'io per diversi giorni nn sn venuto,,tutto ok??
> ...


Tutto bene carissimo, sono stato un po' preso ultimamente. Parole sacrosante le tue, credo che a tutti accada dopo un anno di matrimonio, ma vuoi mettere? la passione e' a mille, gli ormoni a palla...poi se ne puo' discutere dopo 10/15, vabbe' ma e' fisiologico e subentrano altre problematiche...vedi noi...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Tutto bene carissimo, sono stato un po' preso ultimamente. Parole sacrosante le tue, credo che a tutti accada dopo un anno di matrimonio, ma vuoi mettere? la passione e' a mille, gli ormoni a palla...poi se ne puo' discutere dopo 10/15, vabbe' ma e' fisiologico e subentrano altre problematiche...vedi noi...


brutto essere cornuto dopo un'anno Ewy...poveretto...in effetti noi possiamo per diritto divino.. e regionale..non siamo popolo di santi..ahahahah.


----------



## Eliade (14 Marzo 2012)

Quoto un po' tutto gli altri (incredibile, si...anche Lothar   ), ma maggiormente Minerva.

Chiedi a noi se voleste, VOI due, rimanere solo sul sesso e divertirvi? 
Scusa ma non ci sto...o il tipo fa divertire anche me e allora decido, oppure la responsabilità di decidere per voi/lui/te non me la prendo! :ar:


----------



## tesla (14 Marzo 2012)

il titolo dovrebbe essere "solo sesso e TUO divertimento" perchè immagino che tuo marito non si divertirebbe granchè.
la cosa fantastica è che ti sei unita in matrimonio con una persona scegliendo di condividere tutto, ma ovviamente questa lieve fuoriuscita dai binari NO.
abbiate il coraggio delle vostre azioni popolo di scopatori del sesso divertente e poi vediamo cosa rimane del divertimento. un anno di matrimonio... neanche sul raccordo anulare sono così prive di romanticismo


----------



## fightclub (14 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brutto essere cornuto dopo un'anno Ewy...poveretto...in effetti noi possiamo per diritto divino.. *e regionale*..non siamo popolo di santi..ahahahah.


certo che da noi in romagna è difficile stare buoni eh  
ma io sono acquisito e di fatti non tiro la razza....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho 31 anni e da quasi 1 sono sposata con un mio coetaneo con cui sto da 5 anni (e con cui ho anche convissuto un paio di anni prima del matrimonio). Sono innamorata di lui, abbiamo molti interessi comuni che viviamo e condividiamo. Lui non è oppressivo e insieme ci divertiamo molto, ma ci lasciamo anche i nostri spazi. Nonostante in passate relazioni io abbia spesso tradito, con lui sono stata sempre fedele. Fin qui tutto perfetto... ma...un mesetto fa sono uscita senza di lui e ho conosciuto un ragazzo di 34 anni. Attrazione fisica molto forte e immediata, dopo sguardi e battutine ho passato la notte da lui (mio marito era fuori città). Beh... sicuramente da ricordare come una delle migliori notti di sesso della mia vita, lui molto sicuro, deciso, passionale ma anche relativamente dolce e rispettoso (per quanto si possa in certe situazioni… ovvio).  Passione travolgente, molto divertimento, forti sensazioni, più e più volte…. Al mattino ci siamo lasciati con l'idea che non ci saremmo più rivisti. Nessun senso di colpa. Ma  poi le tecnologie ci hanno fatto ritrovare. E così ieri ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo trascorso altre ore di sesso favoloso. Lui è single e mi ha fatto capire che gli piacerebbe rivedermi, ma devo essere io a decidere. Sono molto tentata dal divertirmi ancora e da lui sono attratta tantissimo, solo a pensarci mi eccito da morire (con mio marito il sesso è ok, ma con l’altro è decisamente superiore, forse anche e naturalmente per i due contesti diversi), ma non ho voglia di iniziare una vera e propria “relazione” con tutti i problemi che può portare, anche perché so che è mio marito la persona con cui voglio stare. Non essendoci coinvolgimento emotivo, finora non mi sento in colpa Se restiamo solo sul sesso e ci rivediamo?
> Roby


Se lui non si innamora sei ok no?
Tanto vedrai...ti stancherai ben presto...
Sai com'è la novità...

Vedi di non farti beccare.

E chiudi appena le acque si fanno cattive.


----------



## @lex (14 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Roby...vedi come sei fortunata??benefici di uno dei rarissimi scritti del''mitico Lothar''...ti preparo perche'adesso ti spareranno addosso,il nome del sito inganna,qui'dentro sono quasi tutti traditi,tranne il sottoscritto e altri 2 o 3.
> Mi permetto un piccolo appunto..dopo un solo anno di matrimonio tradire gia'a tutto vapore,e'sintomo di qualcosa che non va'....
> attenta single molto pericolosi..i fessi si innamorano...stai attenta,oppure se fai come me,la vedi ogni morte di papa,non ci saranno mai problemi


chissa come si potrebbe definire una persona che definisce fessi gente che si innamora. BAH!


----------



## @lex (14 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> il titolo dovrebbe essere "solo sesso e TUO divertimento" perchè immagino che tuo marito non si divertirebbe granchè.
> la cosa fantastica è che ti sei unita in matrimonio con una persona scegliendo di condividere tutto, ma ovviamente questa lieve fuoriuscita dai binari NO.
> abbiate il coraggio delle vostre azioni popolo di scopatori del sesso divertente e poi vediamo cosa rimane del divertimento. un anno di matrimonio... *neanche sul raccordo anulare sono così prive di romanticismo *


triste. davvero triste.


----------



## @lex (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho 31 anni e da quasi 1 sono sposata con un mio coetaneo con cui sto da 5 anni (e con cui ho anche convissuto un paio di anni prima del matrimonio). Sono innamorata di lui, abbiamo molti interessi comuni che viviamo e condividiamo. Lui non è oppressivo e insieme ci divertiamo molto, ma ci lasciamo anche i nostri spazi. Nonostante in passate relazioni io abbia spesso tradito, con lui sono stata sempre fedele. Fin qui tutto perfetto... ma...un mesetto fa sono uscita senza di lui e ho conosciuto un ragazzo di 34 anni. Attrazione fisica molto forte e immediata, dopo sguardi e battutine ho passato la notte da lui (mio marito era fuori città). Beh... sicuramente da ricordare come una delle migliori notti di sesso della mia vita, lui molto sicuro, deciso, passionale ma anche relativamente dolce e rispettoso (per quanto si possa in certe situazioni… ovvio). Passione travolgente, molto divertimento, forti sensazioni, più e più volte…. Al mattino ci siamo lasciati con l'idea che non ci saremmo più rivisti. Nessun senso di colpa. Ma poi le tecnologie ci hanno fatto ritrovare. E così ieri ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo trascorso altre ore di sesso favoloso. Lui è single e mi ha fatto capire che gli piacerebbe rivedermi, ma devo essere io a decidere. Sono molto tentata dal divertirmi ancora e da lui sono attratta tantissimo, solo a pensarci mi eccito da morire (con mio marito il sesso è ok, ma con l’altro è decisamente superiore, forse anche e naturalmente per i due contesti diversi), ma non ho voglia di iniziare una vera e propria “relazione” con tutti i problemi che può portare, anche perché so che è mio marito la persona con cui voglio stare. Non essendoci coinvolgimento emotivo, finora non mi sento in colpa Se restiamo solo sul sesso e ci rivediamo?
> Roby


Restate sul sesso e divertitevi. Speriamo che nel frattempo tuo marito si scopi questo mondo e pure quell'altro.


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Roby...vedi come sei fortunata??benefici di uno dei rarissimi scritti del''mitico Lothar''...ti preparo perche'adesso ti spareranno addosso,il nome del sito inganna,qui'dentro sono quasi tutti traditi,tranne il sottoscritto e altri 2 o 3.
> *Mi permetto un piccolo appunto..dopo un solo anno di matrimonio tradire gia'a tutto vapore,e'sintomo di qualcosa che non  va'....*
> attenta single molto pericolosi..i fessi si innamorano...stai attenta,oppure se fai come me,la vedi ogni morte di papa,non ci saranno mai problemi


Eh già.

A meno che gli spazi di cui parla la nostra amica non includano anche i rapporti sessuali con altri. 

Siete una coppia aperta? Tuo marito ha preso in considerazione il fatto che tu abbia interesse a fare sesso fuori dal matrimonio? Che immagine ha di te? Come reagirebbe se lo scoprisse?

Sul fatto di continuare a fare sesso, boh, se il tipo non ti suscita che reazioni pelviche non vedo la differenza tra il farlo una, due, tre o cento volte.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh già.
> 
> A meno che gli spazi di cui parla la nostra amica non includano anche i rapporti sessuali con altri.
> 
> ...


Cioè dopo un po' di volte...io per esempio mi annoio...perchè come dire...diventa la solita minestra no?


----------



## @lex (15 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che poesia,gia' mi vedo ritornare a casa il miserabile beccaccione,e tu ad aspettarlo fremente......un bel bacio per trasmettergli in un istante le colture batteriche accumulate in lunghi anni di prelievi da inenarrabili corpi cavernosi.....e la sera a letto un bel "Ti amo!",un'emozione cosi' forte solo a pensarci che potrei paragonarla alla visione di un dugongo monorchico,sudato,semicieco e maledetto da Montezuma.
> Auguri.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHYAYHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Grazie Eretteo, mi sono ribaltato dalle risate.


----------



## sesina (15 Marzo 2012)

anch'io ho 31. Ed il mio sogno è quello di avere quello che hai tu. A volte le persone nn si rendono conto della bellezza delle cose che hanno. Un marito e una famiglia. Non sn una bacchettona eh! Sono una single sessualmente attiva, che si è stancata di aspettare il principe azzurro! Pensaci!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHYAYHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Grazie Eretteo, mi sono ribaltato dalle risate.



io per niente

maschilismo ignorante confezionato con perizia retorica non comune


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che poesia,gia' mi vedo ritornare a casa il miserabile beccaccione,e tu ad aspettarlo fremente......un bel bacio per trasmettergli in un istante le colture batteriche accumulate in lunghi anni di prelievi da inenarrabili corpi cavernosi.....e la sera a letto un bel "Ti amo!",un'emozione cosi' forte solo a pensarci che potrei paragonarla alla visione di un dugongo monorchico,sudato,semicieco e maledetto da Montezuma.
> Auguri.


Questa poi ... mi tocca quotare Eretteo !!

quella del cellulare poi ... sono scoppiato a ridere ... il mio collega in ufficio mi sta guardando basito !!


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho 31 anni e da quasi 1 sono sposata con un mio coetaneo con cui sto da 5 anni (e con cui ho anche convissuto un paio di anni prima del matrimonio). Sono innamorata di lui, abbiamo molti interessi comuni che viviamo e condividiamo. Lui non è oppressivo e insieme ci divertiamo molto, ma ci lasciamo anche i nostri spazi. Nonostante in passate relazioni io abbia spesso tradito, con lui sono stata sempre fedele. Fin qui tutto perfetto... ma...un mesetto fa sono uscita senza di lui e ho conosciuto un ragazzo di 34 anni. Attrazione fisica molto forte e immediata, dopo sguardi e battutine ho passato la notte da lui (mio marito era fuori città). Beh... sicuramente da ricordare come una delle migliori notti di sesso della mia vita, lui molto sicuro, deciso, passionale ma anche relativamente dolce e rispettoso (per quanto si possa in certe situazioni… ovvio).  Passione travolgente, molto divertimento, forti sensazioni, più e più volte…. Al mattino ci siamo lasciati con l'idea che non ci saremmo più rivisti. Nessun senso di colpa. Ma  poi le tecnologie ci hanno fatto ritrovare. E così ieri ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo trascorso altre ore di sesso favoloso. Lui è single e mi ha fatto capire che gli piacerebbe rivedermi, ma devo essere io a decidere. Sono molto tentata dal divertirmi ancora e da lui sono attratta tantissimo, solo a pensarci mi eccito da morire (con mio marito il sesso è ok, ma con l’altro è decisamente superiore, forse anche e naturalmente per i due contesti diversi), ma non ho voglia di iniziare una vera e propria “relazione” con tutti i problemi che può portare, anche perché so che è mio marito la persona con cui voglio stare. Non essendoci coinvolgimento emotivo, finora non mi sento in colpa Se restiamo solo sul sesso e ci rivediamo?
> Roby



Capito, la fedeltà non è mai stata nelle tue corde, non è un valore per te.
Adesso hai ricominciato, e non credo ti fermerai, perchè lo trovi bello, non pensi di danneggiare tuo marito, non credi di essere scoperta.

Non sono idioti i mariti. Adesso non sospetta, ma più andrai avanti più saranno alte le probabilità di essere scoperta.
Perchè non evitargli un dolore che è davvero grande -e te lo dico da traditrice scoperta, il dolore che ho visto nel mio ex era davvero grande- e coinvolgerlo in questo tuo aspetto?
Lentamente, con prudenza, tutto quello che vuoi.

Se tu senti che il tuo rapporto con tuo marito non soffre di avventurette, anche il suo con te non soffrirà. Se diventasse una cosa di coppia, una complicità vostra.
Pensaci.

Altrimenti predico da chiaroveggente da 4 soldi una triste conclusione...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho 31 anni e da quasi 1 sono sposata con un mio coetaneo con cui sto da 5 anni (e con cui ho anche convissuto un paio di anni prima del matrimonio). Sono innamorata di lui, abbiamo molti interessi comuni che viviamo e condividiamo. Lui non è oppressivo e insieme ci divertiamo molto, ma ci lasciamo anche i nostri spazi. Nonostante in passate relazioni io abbia spesso tradito, con lui sono stata sempre fedele. Fin qui tutto perfetto... ma...un mesetto fa sono uscita senza di lui e ho conosciuto un ragazzo di 34 anni. Attrazione fisica molto forte e immediata, dopo sguardi e battutine ho passato la notte da lui (mio marito era fuori città). Beh... sicuramente da ricordare come una delle migliori notti di sesso della mia vita, lui molto sicuro, deciso, passionale ma anche relativamente dolce e rispettoso (per quanto si possa in certe situazioni… ovvio).  Passione travolgente, molto divertimento, forti sensazioni, più e più volte…. Al mattino ci siamo lasciati con l'idea che non ci saremmo più rivisti. Nessun senso di colpa. Ma  poi le tecnologie ci hanno fatto ritrovare. E così ieri ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo trascorso altre ore di sesso favoloso. Lui è single e mi ha fatto capire che gli piacerebbe rivedermi, ma devo essere io a decidere. Sono molto tentata dal divertirmi ancora e da lui sono attratta tantissimo, solo a pensarci mi eccito da morire (con mio marito il sesso è ok, ma con l’altro è decisamente superiore, forse anche e naturalmente per i due contesti diversi), ma non ho voglia di iniziare una vera e propria “relazione” con tutti i problemi che può portare, anche perché so che è mio marito la persona con cui voglio stare. Non essendoci coinvolgimento emotivo, finora non mi sento in colpa Se restiamo solo sul sesso e ci rivediamo?
> Roby


Qua dentro ho letto tanto, e quello che già sapevo ha avuto conferme.
Quello che però non riesce a calarmi per il gargarozzo, è soltanto una cosa.
Capisco che tutti siamo diversi, capisco che, per conoscersi ci vuole tempo, e che per capirsi ancora di più, la cosa che non capisco, è la pigliata per il culo che tutti ci facciamo. perchè dico questo? dico questo perchè mi sembra quasi inutile farmi queste domande, inutile perchè tutti sappiamo le risposte, e tutti prendiamo e recepiamo le risposte che ci conviene prendere. Pochi, anzi pochissimi! hanno quella capacità o da subito o nel tempo di prendersi le proprie responsabilità, e non parlo esclusivamente del fatto che si è sposati si ha giurato fedeltà e quant'altro, ma parlo della responsabilità di chi prima di cominciare a pigliare se stessi per il culo, e di riflesso chi ti sta accanto, di riuscire a dire a se stessi, io sono così! io sono in questa maniera! a me piace questo a me piace quello, mentre invece quello che piace sembra essere soltanto una cosa, la sensazione di stare nell'ombra, ombra che ti da quelle sensazioni che alla luce non hai più e se le hai come nel tuo caso, te ne fotti altamente di chi ti sta accanto, sembra che si tragga piacere soltanto dall'essere scontenti di ciò che si ha, senza mai, e ripeto mai, essere davvero se stessi, ed alla fine chi ci rimette è soltanto chi in quei momenti pensa che tutto fili liscio.
Ma è così difficile essere se stessi e sinceri? E' così difficile riuscire a non pigliarsi per il culo? è così difficile dire a se stessi ed a chi ti sta accanto, senti io sono così, lo sto scoprendo forse adesso ma questa/o sono io. Si deve per forza continuare a sbagliare,e poi far uscire quelle lacrime false dopo che si viene scoperti? 

La morale di quello che voglio dire? è semplice la morale, e traggo una frase della tua lettera.
Dici più o meno così, il sesso tra mio marito va bene, ma con l'amante è molto migliore, da questa frase, se dovessi seguire quello che è la tua filosofia di vita nel contesto sesso, è questa; il sesso con l'amante è molto migliore! ma chi ti assicura che non ci sia di meglio? quindi prova no! prova me! prova il conte, prova Lothar, insomma se dobbiamo scegliere, a questo punto facciamolo con cognizione di causa no?


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho 31 anni e da quasi 1 sono sposata con un mio coetaneo con cui sto da 5 anni (e con cui ho anche convissuto un paio di anni prima del matrimonio). Sono innamorata di lui, abbiamo molti interessi comuni che viviamo e condividiamo. Lui non è oppressivo e insieme ci divertiamo molto, ma ci lasciamo anche i nostri spazi ...
> Roby


Io ho dei vaghi ricordi del mio primo anno di matrimonio ma una cosa la ricordo bene ... la passione travolgente ... qui invece mi pare che ci si sia già assuefatti a tutto dopo solo 3 anni di convivenza (di cui meno di 1 di matrimonio !!) ... boh ... 

In questo Tuo atteggiamento ci vedo un non so che di "sadico" (come in quello di mia Moglie del resto).

E poi una cosa me la dovresti spiegare (magari se me lo spieghi Tu, invece di mia Moglie, lo capisco) : sei sposata da meno di un anno ... dici di amare tuo marito e che con lui va tutto a meraviglia ... un mese fa ti sei scopata un'altro per "divertimento" (quindi ad occhio e croce dopo 8/9 mesi dal "fatidico Sì") ... adesso vuoi continuare le tue attività "ludiche" con quell'altro ... non hai sensi di colpa (ma una coscienza ce l'hai ???) ... senza voler tirare in ballo il Tuo concetto di "amore di coppia" ... come la mettiamo con quello del "rispetto" ??

Prevedo un futuro un po' triste per tuo marito.

E a questo punto ripeto anch'io una domanda già fatta : ma perché Ti sei sposata ??


----------



## Kid (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho 31 anni e da quasi 1 sono sposata con un mio coetaneo con cui sto da 5 anni (e con cui ho anche convissuto un paio di anni prima del matrimonio). Sono innamorata di lui, abbiamo molti interessi comuni che viviamo e condividiamo. Lui non è oppressivo e insieme ci divertiamo molto, ma ci lasciamo anche i nostri spazi. Nonostante in passate relazioni io abbia spesso tradito, con lui sono stata sempre fedele. Fin qui tutto perfetto... ma...un mesetto fa sono uscita senza di lui e ho conosciuto un ragazzo di 34 anni. Attrazione fisica molto forte e immediata, dopo sguardi e battutine ho passato la notte da lui (mio marito era fuori città). Beh... sicuramente da ricordare come una delle migliori notti di sesso della mia vita, lui molto sicuro, deciso, passionale ma anche relativamente dolce e rispettoso (per quanto si possa in certe situazioni… ovvio).  Passione travolgente, molto divertimento, forti sensazioni, più e più volte…. Al mattino ci siamo lasciati con l'idea che non ci saremmo più rivisti. Nessun senso di colpa. Ma  poi le tecnologie ci hanno fatto ritrovare. E così ieri ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo trascorso altre ore di sesso favoloso. Lui è single e mi ha fatto capire che gli piacerebbe rivedermi, ma devo essere io a decidere. Sono molto tentata dal divertirmi ancora e da lui sono attratta tantissimo, solo a pensarci mi eccito da morire (con mio marito il sesso è ok, ma con l’altro è decisamente superiore, forse anche e naturalmente per i due contesti diversi), ma non ho voglia di iniziare una vera e propria “relazione” con tutti i problemi che può portare, anche perché so che è mio marito la persona con cui voglio stare. Non essendoci coinvolgimento emotivo, finora non mi sento in colpa Se restiamo solo sul sesso e ci rivediamo?
> Roby


3....2....1..... KABOOM!!!


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ...
> Ma è così difficile essere se stessi e sinceri? E' così difficile riuscire a non pigliarsi per il culo? è così difficile dire a se stessi ed a chi ti sta accanto, senti io sono così, lo sto scoprendo forse adesso ma questa/o sono io. Si deve per forza continuare a sbagliare,e poi far uscire quelle lacrime false dopo che si viene scoperti?


Standing Ovation ...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua dentro ho letto tanto, e quello che già sapevo ha avuto conferme.
> Quello che però non riesce a calarmi per il gargarozzo, è soltanto una cosa.
> Capisco che tutti siamo diversi, capisco che, per conoscersi ci vuole tempo, e che per capirsi ancora di più, la cosa che non capisco, è la pigliata per il culo che tutti ci facciamo. perchè dico questo? dico questo perchè mi sembra quasi inutile farmi queste domande, inutile perchè tutti sappiamo le risposte, e tutti prendiamo e recepiamo le risposte che ci conviene prendere. Pochi, anzi pochissimi! hanno quella capacità o da subito o nel tempo di prendersi le proprie responsabilità, e non parlo esclusivamente del fatto che si è sposati si ha giurato fedeltà e quant'altro, ma parlo della responsabilità di chi prima di cominciare a pigliare se stessi per il culo, e di riflesso chi ti sta accanto, di riuscire a dire a se stessi, io sono così! io sono in questa maniera! a me piace questo a me piace quello, mentre invece quello che piace sembra essere soltanto una cosa, la sensazione di stare nell'ombra, ombra che ti da quelle sensazioni che alla luce non hai più e se le hai come nel tuo caso, te ne fotti altamente di chi ti sta accanto, sembra che si tragga piacere soltanto dall'essere scontenti di ciò che si ha, senza mai, e ripeto mai, essere davvero se stessi, ed alla fine chi ci rimette è soltanto chi in quei momenti pensa che tutto fili liscio.
> Ma* è così difficile essere se stessi e sinceri? E' così difficile riuscire a non pigliarsi per il culo? è così difficile dire a se stessi ed a chi ti sta accanto, senti io sono così, lo sto scoprendo forse adesso ma questa/o sono io. Si deve per forza continuare a sbagliare,e poi far uscire quelle lacrime false dopo che si viene scoperti? *
> ...



Grazie del bel post Ultimo.

Sai, credo che ci voglia una grande forza a guardarsi per bene e riconoscere come si è fatti. Quando non si è fatti nel modo "giusto" 
O una grande crisi che ti prenda per il coppino e ti sbatta davanti allo specchio.
Un poco di umiltà non guasta, anche.

E' difficile. E' difficile accettare certe cose di sè. E tutte le conseguenze.
Adesso non sto giustificando l'autrice del 3D, è una riflessione su di me, e anche generale.

Mi ricordo quando, anni fa, si parlava con amici o con il compagno della fedeltà, delle tremende conseguenze del tradimento. E io non le capivo (adesso capisco molto meglio) ma non parlavo, non cominciavo una discussione.
perchè mi sentivo sbagliata io, perchè, se tutti dicevano una cosa, io avrei dovuto dire diversamente? Immaturità, paura, fragilità. Codardia. Ma anche solo la sensazione di essere sbagliata, la consapevolezza di non essere abbastanza consapevole da dare voce ai miei pensieri ancora immaturi e non meditati -e che c'era da meditare? la fedeltà è importante punto, lo sanno tutti.
Pensieri non meditati...
Come quando ero bambina, 6 anni, e dissi ingenuamente ai miei genitori che certo, bisognava avere rapporti prima del matrimonio, altrimenti che succede se scopri di avere sposato una persona con cui non stai bene a letto? Avevo sentito quella frase da mio fratello, molto più grande di me  

Quando ti senti fuori posto, quando qualche cosa non torna, qualche volta è difficile capire perchè. 
E quando lo capisci, magari pensi di essere un mostro ad essere così, visto che tutto il resto del mondo la vede diversamente. E quindi di nuovo ti nascondi, e magari ti racconti mille panzane.

Certe cose le ho potute affrontare quando non avevo nulla da perdere, ma solo da guadagnare il rispetto di me stessa, la sincerità nella mia vita.


----------



## ciliegina (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho 31 anni e da quasi 1 sono sposata con un mio coetaneo con cui sto da 5 anni (e con cui ho anche convissuto un paio di anni prima del matrimonio). Sono innamorata di lui, abbiamo molti interessi comuni che viviamo e condividiamo. Lui non è oppressivo e insieme ci divertiamo molto, ma ci lasciamo anche i nostri spazi. Nonostante in passate relazioni io abbia spesso tradito, con lui sono stata sempre fedele. Fin qui tutto perfetto... ma...un mesetto fa sono uscita senza di lui e ho conosciuto un ragazzo di 34 anni. Attrazione fisica molto forte e immediata, dopo sguardi e battutine ho passato la notte da lui (mio marito era fuori città). Beh... sicuramente da ricordare come una delle migliori notti di sesso della mia vita, lui molto sicuro, deciso, passionale ma anche relativamente dolce e rispettoso (per quanto si possa in certe situazioni… ovvio). Passione travolgente, molto divertimento, forti sensazioni, più e più volte…. Al mattino ci siamo lasciati con l'idea che non ci saremmo più rivisti. Nessun senso di colpa. Ma poi le tecnologie ci hanno fatto ritrovare. E così ieri ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo trascorso altre ore di sesso favoloso. Lui è single e mi ha fatto capire che gli piacerebbe rivedermi, ma devo essere io a decidere. Sono molto tentata dal divertirmi ancora e da lui sono attratta tantissimo, solo a pensarci mi eccito da morire (con mio marito il sesso è ok, ma con l’altro è decisamente superiore, forse anche e naturalmente per i due contesti diversi), ma non ho voglia di iniziare una vera e propria “relazione” con tutti i problemi che può portare, anche perché so che è mio marito la persona con cui voglio stare. Non essendoci coinvolgimento emotivo, finora non mi sento in colpa Se restiamo solo sul sesso e ci rivediamo?
> Roby


Quando leggo queste storie preferisco credere che siano costruite ad arte, siano solo provocatorie. Lo spero per chi ha scritto, altrimenti che vita triste, altro che idvertimento.


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

*Approvazione*

Ma solo a me è venuto il dubbio che da lei non avremo mai delle risposte alle nostre domande ??

L'impressione che ho io è che la "sposina" qui stava cercando solo "approvazione" per poter mettere a tacere la propria coscienza ...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie del bel post Ultimo.
> 
> Sai, credo che ci voglia una grande forza a guardarsi per bene e riconoscere come si è fatti. Quando non si è fatti nel modo "giusto"
> O una grande crisi che ti prenda per il coppino e ti sbatta davanti allo specchio.
> ...


Giustissimo!! e buh!! ti mando un abbraccio grande, perchè questo abbraccio? boh!! ma nella lettera noto una persona squisita, sbaglierò, non sbaglierò, ma la sensazione è questa ed altro.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma solo a me è venuto il dubbio che da lei non avremo mai delle risposte alle nostre domande ??
> 
> L'impressione che ho io è che la "sposina" qui stava cercando solo "approvazione" per poter mettere a tacere la propria coscienza ...


Siamo in due.


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capito, la fedeltà non è mai stata nelle tue corde, non è un valore per te.
> Adesso hai ricominciato, e non credo ti fermerai, perchè lo trovi bello, non pensi di danneggiare tuo marito, non credi di essere scoperta.
> 
> *Non sono idioti i mariti*. Adesso non sospetta, ma più andrai avanti più saranno alte le probabilità di essere scoperta.
> ...


Questo è un buono spunto di riflessione.Al di là del rispetto, al di là della lealtà , delle promesse fatte e quant'altro considero un cazzotto nello stomaco leggere come si consideri *poco* la persona che si è , in tutta autonomia, scelto di tenersi a fianco.
Leggo solo un perenne "io" "io" "io", le MIE esigenze, le MIE voglie, le MIE necessità.
Ma che cazzo! avete scelto un uomo/una donna  perchè evidentemente aveva delle caratteristiche che vi hanno fatto innamorare, che ve l'hanno fatto scegliere fra tante altre persone. Com'è possibile che un solo anno dopo un'enorme gomma abbia cancellato tutto e riscritto un'altra trama opposta all'altra?
La fedeltà non è mai stata nelle sue corde? e che cosa cazzo si è sposata a fare??? Mi repelle  l'ipocrisia di sposarsi in chiesa in bianco virginale  che fa tanto happy family ( non so se sia questo il caso) e davanti ad una scappatella (la cosa che più mi fa incazzare è che la maggior parte delle volte anche il sesso non va malaccio ma con l'altro è meglio..) dimenticare in un solo momento promesse fatte davanti ad un altare e ,senza pensarci su un secondo, farsi i cazzi propri. Non sei fedele? Lo comunichi al tuo/a partner e DOPO decidete se sposarvi o no.
Mai vista tanta superficialità ed egoismo! Ma veramente!


----------



## Kid (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Questo è un buono spunto di riflessione.Al di là del rispetto, al di là della lealtà , delle promesse fatte e quant'altro considero un cazzotto nello stomaco leggere come si consideri *poco* la persona che si è , in tutta autonomia, scelto di tenersi a fianco.
> Leggo solo un perenne "io" "io" "io", le MIE esigenze, le MIE voglie, le MIE necessità.
> Ma che cazzo! avete scelto un uomo/una donna  perchè evidentemente aveva delle caratteristiche che vi hanno fatto innamorare, che ve l'hanno fatto scegliere fra tante altre persone. Com'è possibile che un solo anno dopo un'enorme gomma abbia cancellato tutto e riscritto un'altra trama opposta all'altra?
> La fedeltà non è mai stata nelle sue corde? e che cosa cazzo si è sposata a fare??? Mi repelle  l'ipocrisia di sposarsi in chiesa in bianco virginale  che fa tanto happy family ( non so se sia questo il caso) e davanti ad una scappatella (la cosa che più mi fa incazzare è che la maggior parte delle volte anche il sesso non va malaccio ma con l'altro è meglio..) dimenticare in un solo momento promesse fatte davanti ad un altare e ,senza pensarci su un secondo, farsi i cazzi propri. Non sei fedele? Lo comunichi al tuo/a partner e DOPO decidete se sposarvi o no.
> Mai vista tanta superficialità ed egoismo! Ma veramente!


Ti quoto. La signora evidentemente non ha tanto chiaro il significato del termine coppia.

E nella sua ignoranza, posso capire tutto ciò che ne consegue.


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ...
> Mai vista tanta superficialità ed egoismo! Ma veramente!


Io ci vedo anche una enorme "immaturità" nella gestione dei rapporti umani ... che tristezza


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma solo a me è venuto il dubbio che da lei non avremo mai delle risposte alle nostre domande ??
> 
> L'impressione che ho io è che la "sposina" qui stava cercando solo "approvazione" per poter mettere a tacere la propria coscienza ...



Caro Kikko, magari fosse questione di coscienza!
Secondo me la sposina ne è totalmente priva e i sensi di colpa deve andarseli a cercare sul dizionario perché non sa assolutamente cosa siano (e infatti non ce li ha).
Questo genere di persone NON si deve sposare, così evita di fare del male a qualcuno, tanto sono persone codarde che non hanno il coraggio di ammettere la propria natura.
Ergo: rimanete single e fate una classifica dei vostri "divertimenti", così ve la rileggerete quando sarete vecchi e soli.


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Questo è un buono spunto di riflessione.Al di là del rispetto, al di là della lealtà , delle promesse fatte e quant'altro considero un cazzotto nello stomaco leggere come si consideri *poco* la persona che si è , in tutta autonomia, scelto di tenersi a fianco.
> Leggo solo un perenne "io" "io" "io", le MIE esigenze, le MIE voglie, le MIE necessità.
> Ma che cazzo! avete scelto un uomo/una donna  perchè evidentemente aveva delle caratteristiche che vi hanno fatto innamorare, che ve l'hanno fatto scegliere fra tante altre persone. Com'è possibile che un solo anno dopo un'enorme gomma abbia cancellato tutto e riscritto un'altra trama opposta all'altra?
> La fedeltà non è mai stata nelle sue corde? e che cosa cazzo si è sposata a fare??? Mi repelle  l'ipocrisia di sposarsi in chiesa in bianco virginale  che fa tanto happy family ( non so se sia questo il caso) e davanti ad una scappatella (la cosa che più mi fa incazzare è che la maggior parte delle volte anche il sesso non va malaccio ma con l'altro è meglio..) dimenticare in un solo momento promesse fatte davanti ad un altare e ,senza pensarci su un secondo, farsi i cazzi propri. Non sei fedele? Lo comunichi al tuo/a partner e DOPO decidete se sposarvi o no.
> Mai vista tanta superficialità ed egoismo! Ma veramente!



D'accordissimo con te!
Ma vedrai che la signorina si è sposata per convenzione, perché è così che si fa, per essere magari in linea con le amiche, per dire "mio marito".
Povero marito, come fare ad avvertirlo della mela marcia che gli vive accanto?


----------



## Sabina (15 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Kikko, magari fosse questione di coscienza!
> Secondo me la sposina ne è totalmente priva e i sensi di colpa deve andarseli a cercare sul dizionario perché non sa assolutamente cosa siano (e infatti non ce li ha).
> Questo genere di persone NON si deve sposare, così evita di fare del male a qualcuno, tanto sono persone codarde che non hanno il coraggio di ammettere la propria natura.
> Ergo: rimanete single e fate una classifica dei vostri "divertimenti", così ve la rileggerete quando sarete vecchi e soli.


Mi chiedo come puoi scrivere questo e continuare a stare con tuo marito...


----------



## Kid (15 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi chiedo come puoi scrivere questo e continuare a stare con tuo marito...


Forse perchè è suo marito.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi chiedo come puoi scrivere questo e continuare a stare con tuo marito...


Mi sento chiamato in causa anche io, e non sto a spiegare i motivi, e dico, io sto con mia moglie perchè la amo, perchè adesso sono più forte, perchè adesso dopo una dura prova sono più reale, e lei è più reale, e dopo tutte le sofferenze , bugie, falsità e tutto quello che vuoi, adesso viviamo di realtà, una realtà che al momento si chiama amore, e se dopo dovesse tutto cambiare, di una cosa sono e siamo sicuri, che non esisterà falsità ma una nuova realtà, ma basata sempre sulla stima di entrambi e sulla fiducia sempre.


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sento chiamato in causa anche io, e non sto a spiegare i motivi, e dico, io sto con mia moglie perchè la amo, perchè adesso sono più forte, perchè adesso dopo una dura prova sono più reale, e lei è più reale, e dopo tutte le sofferenze , bugie, falsità e tutto quello che vuoi, adesso viviamo di realtà, una realtà che al momento si chiama amore, e se dopo dovesse tutto cambiare, di una cosa sono e siamo sicuri, che non esisterà falsità ma una nuova realtà, ma basata sempre sulla stima di entrambi e sulla fiducia sempre.


Non sai quanto Vi invidio.


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Questo è un buono spunto di riflessione.Al di là del rispetto, al di là della lealtà , delle promesse fatte e quant'altro considero un cazzotto nello stomaco leggere come si consideri *poco* la persona che si è , in tutta autonomia, scelto di tenersi a fianco.
> Leggo solo un perenne "io" "io" "io", le MIE esigenze, le MIE voglie, le MIE necessità.
> Ma che cazzo! avete scelto un uomo/una donna perchè evidentemente aveva delle caratteristiche che vi hanno fatto innamorare, che ve l'hanno fatto scegliere fra tante altre persone. Com'è possibile che un solo anno dopo un'enorme gomma abbia cancellato tutto e riscritto un'altra trama opposta all'altra?
> La fedeltà non è mai stata nelle sue corde? e che cosa cazzo si è sposata a fare??? Mi repelle l'ipocrisia di sposarsi in chiesa in bianco virginale che fa tanto happy family ( non so se sia questo il caso) e davanti ad una scappatella (la cosa che più mi fa incazzare è che la maggior parte delle volte anche il sesso non va malaccio ma con l'altro è meglio..) dimenticare in un solo momento promesse fatte davanti ad un altare e ,senza pensarci su un secondo, farsi i cazzi propri. Non sei fedele? Lo comunichi al tuo/a partner e DOPO decidete se sposarvi o no.
> Mai vista tanta superficialità ed egoismo! Ma veramente!


Quoto!


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho 31 anni e da quasi 1 sono sposata con un mio coetaneo con cui sto da 5 anni (e con cui ho anche convissuto un paio di anni prima del matrimonio). Sono innamorata di lui, abbiamo molti interessi comuni che viviamo e condividiamo. Lui non è oppressivo e insieme ci divertiamo molto, ma ci lasciamo anche i nostri spazi. Nonostante in passate relazioni io abbia spesso tradito, con lui sono stata sempre fedele. Fin qui tutto perfetto... ma...un mesetto fa sono uscita senza di lui e ho conosciuto un ragazzo di 34 anni. Attrazione fisica molto forte e immediata, dopo sguardi e battutine ho passato la notte da lui (mio marito era fuori città). Beh... sicuramente da ricordare come una delle migliori notti di sesso della mia vita, lui molto sicuro, deciso, passionale ma anche relativamente dolce e rispettoso (per quanto si possa in certe situazioni… ovvio).  Passione travolgente, molto divertimento, forti sensazioni, più e più volte…. Al mattino ci siamo lasciati con l'idea che non ci saremmo più rivisti. Nessun senso di colpa. Ma  poi le tecnologie ci hanno fatto ritrovare. E così ieri ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo trascorso altre ore di sesso favoloso. Lui è single e mi ha fatto capire che gli piacerebbe rivedermi, ma devo essere io a decidere. Sono molto tentata dal divertirmi ancora e da lui sono attratta tantissimo, solo a pensarci mi eccito da morire (con mio marito il sesso è ok, ma con l’altro è decisamente superiore, forse anche e naturalmente per i due contesti diversi), ma non ho voglia di iniziare una vera e propria “relazione” con tutti i problemi che può portare, anche perché so che è mio marito la persona con cui voglio stare. Non essendoci coinvolgimento emotivo, finora non mi sento in colpa Se restiamo solo sul sesso e ci rivediamo?
> Roby


Ciao Roby!

Allorquando vien meno la speme del seguitante trastullo alla prìstina melanconìa l'unica cura che dà sollievo all'afflitto è la divertenza.
Ella si corica nel talamo dell'ospite come rafano nella madia e giuoca a guisa di fante facendo volteggiare nell'aere tre pietruzze lisciate per issare felicitate di mancamento nel petto delle dame.
Ella è divertenza tanto quella che gocciola nelle gole riarse pel troppa favella superflua che quell'altra più secca che imbianca le strade e le carrozze troppo veloci che ivi passano soverchio.
La fede dei messeri e delle fantesche nulla puote per ischermare e soffocare codesto sentimento e pulsione di divertenza, perchè tanto più egli si tormenta gl'ingegni con astute pianificazioni avverse, altrettanto, e maggiormente ancora, colei diviene fior di sguscio e scivolevole nel suo moto pellegrino.
Le mille bagatelle che s'infrattano nel pensiero pulito di tormentazione veritiera non sono di distoglienza alcuna dal percorrimento del sentiero malafedifero e barbaro dalla perfidenza, parimenti il cavallo scosso in nulla vien minoreggiato di furia e cavalcanza forsennata dalla briglia che mordecchia affatto tiene.
Menzione onorifica si appaia con gran volenterosità alla pulzella che muove lo passo senza vergogna e colla fronte larga ed altèra per legittima fede seguìta e schifabile desìo alienato, per di contro il marchio di bestia pelosa e di lonza s'attacca alle carni di fregola bassa e carco ventrone.
Inferi tristi e piangenti attendono vili e smodati, e altrui divertenza s'aspettino i lassi ch'altro non agirono che alla propria.

Ora seguita la tua divertenza!

Ciao!


----------



## Kid (15 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Roby!
> 
> Allorquando vien meno la speme del seguitante trastullo alla prìstina melanconìa l'unica cura che dà sollievo all'afflitto è la divertenza.
> Ella si corica nel talamo dell'ospite come rafano nella madia e giuoca a guisa di fante facendo volteggiare nell'aere tre pietruzze lisciate per issare felicitate di mancamento nel petto delle dame.
> ...


Caro rabarbaro, temo tu sia troppo avanti per le nostre povere menti. Ammetto di averlo letto 2 volte e la seconda molto attentamente. Ma ci sono arrivato infine! 

Ora vado a seguitare la mia divertenza con gaia soddisfazione.


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi chiedo come puoi scrivere questo e continuare a stare con tuo marito...



...punta sul vivo, ti rispondo subito.
Quello che ho scritto a riguardo della sposina è pari pari quello che ho detto ripetutamente a mio marito e quello che penso davvero.
Chi è fatto in un certo modo e non considera la fedeltà un valore mi può anche star bene, ma deve avere il coraggio di rivelarlo a colui/colei che intende sposare, altrimenti è un inganno bello e buono.
E quando si scopre tale verità si entra in un groviglio da cui districarsi diventa impresa titanica.
E nessuno viene risparmiato dal dolore...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi chiedo come puoi scrivere questo e continuare a stare con tuo marito...


ho avuto lo stesso pensiero....


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sento chiamato in causa anche io, e non sto a spiegare i motivi, e dico, io sto con mia moglie perchè la amo, perchè adesso sono più forte, perchè adesso dopo una dura prova sono più reale, e lei è più reale, e dopo tutte le sofferenze , bugie, falsità e tutto quello che vuoi, adesso viviamo di realtà, una realtà che al momento si chiama amore, e se dopo dovesse tutto cambiare, di una cosa sono e siamo sicuri, che non esisterà falsità ma una nuova realtà, ma basata sempre sulla stima di entrambi e sulla fiducia sempre.


ma la tua storia non è la stessa di Diletta. Se tu avessi fatto lo stesso suo commento non tisarebbe stata data questa risposta


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Forse perchè è suo marito.


due pesi due misure?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> due pesi due misure?



Che brutto commento... 
Diletta ha risposto...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che brutto commento...
> Diletta ha risposto...


Non mi sembrava così brutto. Spesso usiamo due mesi e due misure quando siamo molto coinvolte
E se leggi non ha risposto. Ha detto semplicemente che anche suo marito è così e glielo ha fatto presente.
E comunque se anche Diletta ha frainteso come te il mio commento le chiedo scusa.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sembrava così brutto. Spesso usiamo due mesi e due misure quando siamo molto coinvolte
> E se leggi non ha risposto. Ha detto semplicemente che anche suo marito è così e glielo ha fatto presente.
> E comunque se anche Diletta ha frainteso come te il mio commento le chiedo scusa.


io ho letto rabbia e un filo di disprezzo per questa persona che in buona parte ha avuto lo stesso atteggiamento di suo marito. Credo che Sabina come me si sia chiesta ma come si fa a restare sposate e a pensare di ricostruire con una persona per la quale in qualche modo provi disprezzo o del quale non comprendi il comportamento? 
Sinceramente non ti ho capita questa volta Nausicaa.


----------



## Sabina (15 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho letto rabbia e un filo di disprezzo per questa persona che in buona parte ha avuto lo stesso atteggiamento di suo marito. Credo che Sabina come me si sia chiesta ma come si fa a restare sposate e a pensare di ricostruire con una persona per la quale in qualche modo provi disprezzo o del quale non comprendi il comportamento?
> Sinceramente non ti ho capita questa volta Nausicaa.


Si ho pensato come si possa essere così duri nei confronti di questa donna di cui non si sa nulla a parte quello che ha detto e poi continuare a stare con una persona che ha fatto altrettanto. Era una occasione di riflessione la mia, perché so che Diletta ha fatto il suo percorso col marito.
 Poi secondo me le cose non sono molto diverse se si viene scoperti o se si confessa perche messi alle strette.
Io credo che a volte nella vita di coppia ci siano cose che fanno più male di un tradimento, cose che possono umiliare e far soffrire maggiormente. 
Il tradimento e' un "messaggio" da decifrare sia per il traditore che per il tradito.


----------



## Kid (15 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Il tradimento e' un "messaggio" da decifrare sia per il traditore che per il tradito.



Si, ma trasmesso via rettale.


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si ho pensato come si possa essere così duri nei confronti di questa donna di cui non si sa nulla a parte quello che ha detto e poi continuare a stare con una persona che ha fatto altrettanto. Era una occasione di riflessione la mia, perché so che Diletta ha fatto il suo percorso col marito.
> *Poi secondo me le cose non sono molto diverse se si viene scoperti o se si confessa perche messi alle strette.
> Io credo che a volte nella vita di coppia ci siano cose che fanno più male di un tradimento, cose che possono umiliare e far soffrire maggiormente. *
> Il tradimento e' un "messaggio" da decifrare sia per il traditore che per il tradito.


Tipo?


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Tipo?


Costringerti a sorchiarti la suocera...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Tipo?



Per me?

-disprezzare il lavoro del compagno e farglielo notare in mille modi, per sminuirlo
-rifiutare il compagno fisicamente, non apprezzare mai nessun gesto da parte sua
-essere in ospedale perchè hai appena perso il vostro piccolo e trovarsi con le flebo alle vene a sentire lui al telefono che ti accusa di esserti appattata con tua madre per farlo passare per bugiardo (una storia di chi doveva buttare la pasta)
-il tuo compagno che dice a tuo padre che il bimbo perso non era suo (falso)
-il tuo compagno che si rifiuta di parlarti, cena leggendo un libro nonostante tu ti sia fatta il mazzo a preparare il suo piatto preferito. Infinite volte.
-il tuo compagno che ti smorza ogni risata con uno sguardo perchè non gli va che tu stia bene con le amiche.
-il tuo compagno che lascia che la sua famiglia ti tratti come pezza da piedi davanti a lui
-il tuo compagno che ti lascia sola tutto il giorno in gravidanza e pensa solo a dormire e poi si lamenta se sei di cattivo umore
-il tuo compagno che si rifiuta di dirti ti amo
-il tuo compagno che ti fa sentire inutile e disprezzata e brutta
-il tuo compagno che si incazza quando hai un incubo o una crisi di panico
-il tuo compagno che non ti fa neppure gli auguri al compleanno ma si smazza per fare i regali alla famiglia


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho letto rabbia e un filo di disprezzo per questa persona che in buona parte ha avuto lo stesso atteggiamento di suo marito. Credo che Sabina come me si sia chiesta ma come si fa a restare sposate e a pensare di ricostruire con una persona per la quale in qualche modo provi disprezzo o del quale non comprendi il comportamento?
> Sinceramente non ti ho capita questa volta Nausicaa.



Ho scritto seguendo l'impulso... Diletta sta facendo una fatica boia per aprire gli occhi e vedere suo marito come è, per capire come e se può continuare, per andare avanti senza tradire se stessa, il suo amore, le sue convinzione, ma anche aprendosi a concezioni nuove.
Si sta aprendo in due per andare avanti. Ogni tanto un filo di rabbia ci sta...
Forse ho preso troppo male io il tuo commento, anzi probabilmente.
Facciamo che non l'ho scritto? In effetti forse non era appropriato... non so...


----------



## Sabina (15 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si, ma trasmesso via rettale.


Ahahah 

Quanta rabbia ancora eh?


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per me?
> 
> -disprezzare il lavoro del compagno e farglielo notare in mille modi, per sminuirlo
> -rifiutare il compagno fisicamente, non apprezzare mai nessun gesto da parte sua
> ...


E' una bella fortuna che tu non sia un giudice...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' una bella fortuna che tu non sia un giudice...



Sempre pensato che le leggi si debbano fare quando si è lucidi.
Sempre pensato che sia giusto che decida chi non è in mezzo.

Credimi, sono ben conscia dell'elenco che farebbe lui se scrivesse qua.
Questo è il mio. Parziale.


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho letto rabbia e un filo di disprezzo per questa persona che in buona parte ha avuto lo stesso atteggiamento di suo marito. Credo che Sabina come me si sia chiesta ma come si fa a restare sposate e a pensare di ricostruire con una persona per la quale in qualche modo provi disprezzo o del quale non comprendi il comportamento?
> Sinceramente non ti ho capita questa volta Nausicaa.





Sabina ha detto:


> Si ho pensato come si possa essere così duri nei confronti di questa donna di cui non si sa nulla a parte quello che ha detto e poi continuare a stare con una persona che ha fatto altrettanto. Era una occasione di riflessione la mia, perché so che Diletta ha fatto il suo percorso col marito.
> Poi secondo me le cose non sono molto diverse se si viene scoperti o se si confessa perche messi alle strette.
> Io credo che a volte nella vita di coppia ci siano cose che fanno più male di un tradimento, cose che possono umiliare e far soffrire maggiormente.
> Il tradimento e' un "messaggio" da decifrare sia per il traditore che per il tradito.



Sì, sono molto dura nei confronti di questa donna, ma non per il fatto di non essere monogama, ognuno è come è, ma per la mancanza di onestà nei riguardi del marito sull'avergli taciuto un simile lato oscuro, che è così rilevante in un rapporto di coppia.
Questo sulla base di quello che ha scritto...se poi lui ne è invece al corrente, cambia tutto.
Quando non si prova nessun senso di colpa vuol dire che si ha una visione particolare della coppia e del tradimento, ma non è affatto scontato che il partner abbia la stessa forma mentale, anzi, è più facile tutto il contrario.
Di qui nasce l'inganno, il mostrarsi quello che non si è. Questo per me è molto grave e molto offensivo per la coppia.  
Ed è questo elemento che ha profondamente destabilizzato il mio rapporto, perché anche se so che mio marito si è impegnato per la fedeltà nel matrimonio rimane comunque la tendenza a fare certe cose che non si considerano gravi e io avrei voluto saperlo, e non in questo modo.


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per me?
> 
> -disprezzare il lavoro del compagno e farglielo notare in mille modi, per sminuirlo
> -rifiutare il compagno fisicamente, non apprezzare mai nessun gesto da parte sua
> ...


Scusa ma onestamente mi domando come si possa chiamare e definire "compagno" una persona che si comporta così.
Tutto quello che hai scritto mi spinge a domandarmi che cosa ci fate con persone del genere a fianco e perchè ,invece di tradirle, non le lasciate


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sempre pensato che le leggi si debbano fare quando si è lucidi.
> Sempre pensato che sia giusto che decida chi non è in mezzo.
> 
> Credimi, sono ben conscia dell'elenco che farebbe lui se scrivesse qua.
> Questo è il mio. Parziale.


Infatti da esterno non mettevo in discussione il papiro/rododentro ma solo lo sminuire becero della gravita' di certi reati...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Tipo?


Essere nella merda e l'altro che ti dice:" Io in questo non ci voglio entrare"
Perdere un figlio ,star male e non sapere dove cazzo è l'altro che non risponde al telefono ,e tu pensi sia al lavoro...

Ad esempio...per me


----------



## Kid (15 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ahahah
> 
> Quanta rabbia ancora eh?


No è solo una impressione.


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Scusa ma onestamente mi domando come si possa chiamare e definire "compagno" una persona che si comporta così.
> Tutto quello che hai scritto mi spinge a domandarmi che cosa ci fate con persone del genere a fianco e perchè ,invece di tradirle, non le lasciate


E le spese chi le paga?

ahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Scusa ma onestamente mi domando come si possa chiamare e definire "compagno" una persona che si comporta così.
> Tutto quello che hai scritto mi spinge a domandarmi che cosa ci fate con persone del genere a fianco e perchè ,invece di tradirle, non le lasciate



Me lo sono chiesta tante volte anche io. Perchè continuavo a insistere.

All'epoca lui era il mio compagno, o avrebbe dovuto esserlo. Come io avrai dovuto essere la sua compagna che non avrebbe dovuto tradirlo.

Adesso è il mio ex, e la storia continua in tribunale.
Se tornassi indietro con la consapevolezza di adesso, credimi, non tradirei e lascerei. Sono profondamente pentita di avere aggiunto quella cosa al nostro rapporto già disastrato. Tanta sofferenza in più, tanto dolore in più.

Insistevo perchè... sensi di colpa. Avevo giurato a me stessa che l'avrei reso felice, e non ci riuscivo. Non era felice, come non ero felice io. Avevo giurato a me stessa che sarei riuscita a creare un bel matrimonio. Nisba. volevo una bella famiglia per nostra figlia, da figlia di genitori disastrati. Nisba. Mi sentivo spersa e colpevole di tutto. Non volevo ammettere il fallimento. Mi faceva pena lui. Non avevo la forza di affrontare tutto il contorno. Famiglie, figlia, casa, sai, le solite cose.
Alla fine l'ho affrontato con tutto il di più di essere la stronza traditrice, con tutto il di più di averlo fatto soffrire profondamente, di averlo lacerato. E la sto pagando cara, sia come conseguenze, sia come consapevolezza che non mi lascerà mai che avrei potuto risparmiare a tutti tanto dolore.

Epperò, se tornassi indietro essendo quella che ero, l'ho già scritto, non riuscirei a vedere altra strada. Con la maggiore onestà di cui sono capace ora, mi ritrovassi in quel punto sentendomi come mi sentivo all'ora, non avrei visto altre strade.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Infatti da esterno non mettevo in discussione il papiro/rododentro ma solo lo sminuire becero della gravita' di certi reati...



Per me certe cose sono tradimenti della coppia, che minano quanto e qualche volta più di un tradimento fisico.
Non è un derubricare la gravità del tradimento fisico.
Che comunque valuto caso a caso.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Essere nella merda e l'altro che ti dice:" Io in questo non ci voglio entrare"
> Perdere un figlio ,star male e non sapere dove cazzo è l'altro che non risponde al telefono ,e tu pensi sia al lavoro...
> 
> Ad esempio...per me



Concordo


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Essere nella merda e l'altro che ti dice:" Io in questo non ci voglio entrare"*
> Perdere un figlio ,star male e non sapere dove cazzo è l'altro che non risponde al telefono ,e tu pensi sia al lavoro...
> 
> Ad esempio...per me


Ma state parlando di nemici, persone estranee , indifferenti, a cui, evidentemente, di voi non frega un cazzo!
Non sono compagni, mariti, fidanzati questi!
Giuro che faccio fatica a capire.
Ma siete nate per soffrire? vi siete votate a qualche martire?
Non è facile ironia eh? Seriamente.


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiesta tante volte anche io. Perchè continuavo a insistere.
> 
> All'epoca lui era il mio compagno, o avrebbe dovuto esserlo. Come io avrai dovuto essere la sua compagna che non avrebbe dovuto tradirlo.
> 
> ...


Non si capisce bene se concludi il post dicendo come all'inizio, cioe' che se potessi tornare indietro abbozzeresti in perpetuo pun di non tradire...

comunque al di la' della coerenza o meno e dell'averti chiarito qualcosa il tuo tradimento, per me il tuo stato d'animo deriva solo dalla precarieta' (in tutti i sensi) in cui versi...

con altre cartucce lo sfankulamento per sganciarti da una tale situazione come ce la hai raccontata, sarebbe stato solo benedetto...


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma state parlando di nemici, persone estranee , indifferenti, a cui, evidentemente, di voi non frega un cazzo!
> Non sono compagni, mariti, fidanzati questi!
> Giuro che faccio fatica a capire.
> Ma siete nate per soffrire? vi siete votate a qualche martire?
> Non è facile ironia eh? Seriamente.


quoto...
non capisco nemmeno io, sembra una guerra al massacro


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma state parlando di nemici, persone estranee , indifferenti, a cui, evidentemente, di voi non frega un cazzo!
> Non sono compagni, mariti, fidanzati questi!
> Giuro che faccio fatica a capire.
> Ma siete nate per soffrire? vi siete votate a qualche martire?
> Non è facile ironia eh? Seriamente.


:thinking:concordo....


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto...
> non capisco nemmeno io, sembra una guerra al massacro


E' piu' sottile il giochino invece...ve distraete...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' piu' sottile il giochino invece...ve distraete...
> 
> ahahahahah



me lo spieghi allora...???? per favore :mrgreen:


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' piu' sottile il giochino invece...ve distraete...
> 
> ahahahahah




prego?
questi uomini così descritti a me sembrano un castigo di Dio

ciao exStermy caro


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma state parlando di nemici, persone estranee , indifferenti, a cui, evidentemente, di voi non frega un cazzo!
> Non sono compagni, mariti, fidanzati questi!
> Giuro che faccio fatica a capire.
> Ma siete nate per soffrire? vi siete votate a qualche martire?
> Non è facile ironia eh? Seriamente.


Penso che si sopravvaluti di molto la consapevolezza e lucidità delle persone.
Io per esempio, convintissima all'epoca di avere trovato l'uomo migliore del mondo.

Ma come mai ero così convinta? 
Il fatto è che non avevo uno straccio di esperienza positiva, per vari motivi gli esempi che avevo avuto erano uno peggiore dell'altro. La mia stessa fragilità e incompetenza sentimentale mi rendevano preda predestinata dei mascalzoni migliori sul mercato. E se non lo erano, li ci facevo diventare  Non ce l'ho con loro, ma con me. Io mi sono creata per anni un meraviglioso inferno personale.

Arriva questo, e... non mi lascia dopo avermi usato. Non grida. Non alza la voce. Mi chiede addirittura di mettermi insieme a lui! 
Mi presenta alla famiglia... come se io non fossi una appestata! 
Non mi fa paura, è gentile. Qualche volta cucina per me.
Ok, devo fare io le pulizie per lui. Ok, non mi parla. Ma insomma, vedo da sempre mia madre che è messa così e anche peggio... 
Mi dice che non ha nulla in contrario a che io cerchi realizzazione professionale. Splendido, non come mio padre che umilia mia madre! E se mi dice che quello che faccio non è un vero lavoro... bè dai, vuol dire che sono io che non sono riuscita a spiegargli bene quello che faccio, no?

E via dicendo, e via dicendo.

In breve, è stata tutta colpa mia la situazione che mi sono creata, e lo dico sul serio. Ma mi ci sono voluti anni, amicizie vere (sto parlando di amiche non di tradimenti) crescita personale e lavorativa.
E il matrimonio che ormai era insopportabile, che mi stava portando alla distruzione.

Guarda, ogni tanto mi dico che se lui fosse stato appena migliore, forse sarei ancora là.

Ah. E continuo a pensare che con un'altra donna, diversa da me, con altre priorità e obiettivi, magari avrebbe potuto creare un matrimonio splendido.
Lui era il peggio PER ME, come probabilmente io per lui.
Senza volerlo, so che lui si sentiva sminuito da me, incompreso, messo da parte.

E non credere, parlando con tante persone -che magari buon per loro si sono accorte del loro errore prima di sposarsi e di fare un figlio- errori del genere non sono infrequenti... in persone un filino più giovani di quanto ero io


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non si capisce bene se concludi il post dicendo come all'inizio, cioe' che se potessi tornare indietro abbozzeresti in perpetuo pun di non tradire...
> 
> comunque al di la' della coerenza o meno e dell'averti chiarito qualcosa il tuo tradimento, per me il tuo stato d'animo deriva solo dalla precarieta' (in tutti i sensi) in cui versi...
> 
> con altre cartucce lo sfankulamento per sganciarti da una tale situazione come ce la hai raccontata, sarebbe stato solo benedetto...



Se potessi cambiare il passato adesso, con la bacchetta magica, lascerei senza tradire.
Guardando indietro so che all'epoca avrei dato del pazzo a chi mi consigliasse di rompere il matrimonio. Il motivo, è quello che cerco di spiegare ogni tanto -prima a me stessa che a tutti gli altri.

Sull'ultima tua frase, non lo so.
Non so quali altre "cartucce" avrei potuto avere, a parte essere più forte.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma state parlando di nemici, persone estranee , indifferenti, a cui, evidentemente, di voi non frega un cazzo!
> Non sono compagni, mariti, fidanzati questi!
> Giuro che faccio fatica a capire.
> Ma siete nate per soffrire? vi siete votate a qualche martire?
> Non è facile ironia eh? Seriamente.


concordo. Ma probabilmente entri in un vortice dove forse credi che quella sia la normalità.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> concordo. Ma probabilmente entri in un vortice dove forse credi che quella sia la normalità.



Esatto!
Uff, tre parole e hai spiegato tutto... non ci arriverò mai


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se potessi cambiare il passato adesso, con la bacchetta magica, lascerei senza tradire.
> Guardando indietro so che all'epoca avrei dato del pazzo a chi mi consigliasse di rompere il matrimonio. Il motivo, è quello che cerco di spiegare ogni tanto -prima a me stessa che a tutti gli altri.
> 
> Sull'ultima tua frase, non lo so.
> Non so quali altre "cartucce" avrei potuto avere, a parte essere più forte.


Io per la tua storia, ero al fatto che dopo l'uscita ti sei dovuta trasferire in un altra citta' per lavoro (precario) e tua figlia e' rimasta con tuo marito avendo tua suocera e tua cognata che l'aiutano.

Quindi cartucce economiche in primis che poi te danno anche piu' forza psicologica...o no?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Farfalla,  sai la stima che ho per te no? però ricordati una cosa, come io da tradito posso non sapere o capire determinate cose del tradimento non essendo stato un traditore, tu da traditrice idem nei confronti di chi invece è un tradito.
Ecco perchè ho dato una risposta a Sabina, ma certe risposte, se Diletta le ha lette, le entreranno  dentro in seguito. E comunque anche adesso spero facciano parte di un suo evolversi in meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Esatto!
> Uff, tre parole e hai spiegato tutto... non ci arriverò mai


e' la prima volta che ci riesco, e se ce l'ho fatta io ci sono speranza per tutti


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io per la tua storia, ero al fatto che dopo l'uscita ti sei dovuta trasferire in un altra citta' per lavoro (precario) e tua figlia e' rimasta con tuo marito avendo tua suocera e tua cognata che l'aiutano.
> 
> Quindi cartucce economiche in primis che poi te danno anche piu' forza psicologica...o no?



Vicino ma sfocato 

Mi sono trasferita per lavoro e dopo ci siamo separati, essendo già profondamente in crisi.
Nostra figlia vive una situazione purtroppo divisa tra padre e madre ma non sta sempre col padre, il quale non ha nessuno di famiglia che l'aiuti, là dove sta.
Io quando è con me me ne prendo cura tranquillamente, e economicamente e come tempo.


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io per la tua storia, ero al fatto che dopo l'uscita ti sei dovuta trasferire in un altra citta' per lavoro (precario) e tua figlia e' rimasta con tuo marito avendo tua suocera e tua cognata che l'aiutano.
> 
> Quindi cartucce economiche in primis che poi te danno anche piu' forza psicologica...o no?



l'indipendenza economica è indispensabile per essere liberi veramente, fa proprio parte della libertà ai tempi nostri,  secondo me


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vicino ma sfocato
> 
> Mi sono trasferita per lavoro e dopo ci siamo separati, essendo già profondamente in crisi.
> Nostra figlia vive una situazione purtroppo divisa tra padre e madre ma non sta sempre col padre, il quale non ha nessuno di famiglia che l'aiuti, là dove sta.
> Io quando è con me me ne prendo cura tranquillamente, e economicamente e come tempo.


Io ricordavo che percepivi un reddito da precaria e che cio' lasciava purtroppo spazio a tuo marito per predominare con l'affido di tua figlia avendo anche la madre e la sorella magari part time ed anche come "punizione" nei tuoi confronti, altrimenti se ci fosse stata un'altra possibilita' economica sono convinto che tuo marito si opererebbe sempre di emorroidi...neh?...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, sono molto dura nei confronti di questa donna, ma non per il fatto di non essere monogama, ognuno è come è, ma per la mancanza di onestà nei riguardi del marito sull'avergli taciuto un simile lato oscuro, che è così rilevante in un rapporto di coppia.
> Questo sulla base di quello che ha scritto...se poi lui ne è invece al corrente, cambia tutto.
> Quando non si prova nessun senso di colpa vuol dire che si ha una visione particolare della coppia e del tradimento, ma non è affatto scontato che il partner abbia la stessa forma mentale, anzi, è più facile tutto il contrario.
> Di qui nasce l'inganno, il mostrarsi quello che non si è. Questo per me è molto grave e molto offensivo per la coppia.
> Ed è questo elemento che ha profondamente destabilizzato il mio rapporto, perché anche se so che mio marito si è impegnato per la fedeltà nel matrimonio rimane comunque la tendenza a fare certe cose che non si considerano gravi e io avrei voluto saperlo, e non in questo modo.


Ma dei io capisco una cosa Diletta dalle tue parole...
E ti trovo umanissima e mi fai tanta tenerezza...
Mi pare LOGICO che tu sia dura con questa donna...perchè ai tuoi occhi rappresenta proprio l'incarnazione di "quella" che sai benissimo ci starebbe con tuo marito, no?

In buona sostanza tu dici...
Se tutte le mogli del mondo fossero come me...
Mio marito non troverebbe colei con la quale fare il Lothar no?

La natura di una persona non si cambia...
Ma credimi ci vuole coraggio anche ad assumerla in toto fregandosene di tutte le conseguenze!


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> l'indipendenza economica è indispensabile per essere liberi veramente, fa proprio parte della libertà ai tempi nostri,  secondo me


Liberta' piena ed effettiva, anche considerando le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, che infatti al tempo d'oggi non si vede tanto tanto...

fino a qualche decennio fa si potevano mantenere anche due famiglie mentre adesso a malapena una...

ormai la poverta' in conseguenza dei divorzi e delle separazioni e' un problema sociale enorme....

ma il fatto e' che il ritorno al considerare la fedelta' un valore indispensabile e fondante in un matrimonio, fino a che punto e' effettivamente genuino e non puro ripiego per impraticabilita' del campo?...

boh?....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non si capisce bene se concludi il post dicendo come all'inizio, cioe' che se potessi tornare indietro abbozzeresti in perpetuo pun di non tradire...
> 
> comunque al di la' della coerenza o meno e dell'averti chiarito qualcosa il tuo tradimento, per me il tuo stato d'animo deriva solo dalla precarieta' (in tutti i sensi) in cui versi...
> 
> con altre cartucce lo sfankulamento per sganciarti da una tale situazione come ce la hai raccontata, sarebbe stato solo benedetto...


C'è una figlia di mezzo.
E un padre disposto a fare carte false...pur di portarla via alla madre...
Combatti tu in queste condizioni...

E non capisci che lui...è solo incazzato perchè perde la servetta che gli puliva il culetto...no?
E che li diceva...oh caro...ma la tua scorreggia profuma! Sai...ma che bel profumo...
Altrimenti lui soffriva no?

Bisogna esserci dentro nelle cose...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io ricordavo che percepivi un reddito da precaria e che cio' lasciava purtroppo spazio a tuo marito per predominare con l'affido di tua figlia avendo anche la madre e la sorella magari part time ed anche come "punizione" nei tuoi confronti, altrimenti se ci fosse stata un'altra possibilita' economica sono convinto che tuo marito si opererebbe sempre di emorroidi...neh?...
> 
> ahahahahah



Sì sono precaria, come è normalità nel mio lavoro, ma il mio stipendio schifo non fa, e ho buone possibilità di rinnovo.

L'aiuto del parentado è una cosa che mio marito *affermava *di potere avere.
Sulla suocera ti confondi, non è mai stata mia suocera ma *sua* suocera, mia madre, che si è prestata qualche volta a fare da babysitter anche a lui per amore della bambina, ma che viene regolarmente da me per trovare la nipotina.

La situazione che vive nostra figlia è nata da tante cose, ma devo ammettere principalmente dalle mie paure e sensi di colpa, soprattutto dalla paura di quello che avrebbe potuto fare lui. Se mi chiedi delucidazioni, te lo dico già, non te ne so, scusa.
Di questo mi sento molto, molto più colpevole ora che di qualunque altra cosa, nei confronti di nostra figlia.
Sto cercando di sistemarla.

Proprio per la mia consapevolezza delle mie mancanze e responsabilità, non ho mai pensato, nonostante diversi pareri contrari, di avvalermi di ogni possibilità legale per recuperare tutto quello che è mio. (non sto parlando di mia figlia che non è una cosa e non è "mia".)


----------



## Sabina (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per me certe cose sono tradimenti della coppia, che minano quanto e qualche volta più di un tradimento fisico.
> Non è un derubricare la gravità del tradimento fisico.
> Che comunque valuto caso a caso.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso che si sopravvaluti di molto la consapevolezza e lucidità delle persone.
> Io per esempio, convintissima all'epoca di avere trovato l'uomo migliore del mondo.
> 
> Ma come mai ero così convinta?
> ...


Il modello di famiglia in cui sei cresciuta spiega perché hai avuto difficoltà a riconoscere la non adeguatezza di un rapporto in cui subivi tali umiliazioni. In particolare e' da analizzare il rapporto con tuo padre per capire perché tu sentivi il bisogno di essere punita.


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è una figlia di mezzo.
> E un padre disposto a fare carte false...pur di portarla via alla madre...
> Combatti tu in queste condizioni...
> 
> ...


Azz.. hai spiegato proprio una situazione piu' unica che rara per una fine di un matrimonio....

ahahahahah

questa novita' mo' me la segno...

ahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Il modello di famiglia in cui sei cresciuta spiega perché hai avuto difficoltà a riconoscere la non adeguatezza di un rapporto in cui subivi tali umiliazioni. In particolare e' da analizzare il rapporto con tuo padre per capire perché tu sentivi il bisogno di essere punita.



Pazienza, ormai è andata 
E con mio padre ho chiuso da parecchio e la mia salute se ne è giovata


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Il modello di famiglia in cui sei cresciuta spiega perché hai avuto difficoltà a riconoscere la non adeguatezza di un rapporto in cui subivi tali umiliazioni. In particolare e' da analizzare il rapporto con tuo padre per capire perché tu sentivi il bisogno di essere punita.



Non so se sentissi il bisogno di essere punita, ora sento il bisogno di essere trattata bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per me?
> 
> -disprezzare il lavoro del compagno e farglielo notare in mille modi, per sminuirlo
> -rifiutare il compagno fisicamente, non apprezzare mai nessun gesto da parte sua
> ...


Ohi ragazza... però... io lo chiamo stronzo, non compagno, eh? scusate il francese ma... il compagno è quello che ti accompagna, se invece ti pesta solo i piedi....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Azz.. hai spiegato proprio una situazione piu' unica che rara per una fine di un matrimonio....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Beh cosa ho detto di strano...
Non è forse nel tuo dna...che una moglie deve essere la serva del marito?
Eh?
Non è nel tuo dna...
Non lasciamo tanto uscire di casa una moglie altrimenti le sue mutandine potrebbero iniziare a ballare e a fiumare?
Eh?
Non è nel tuo dna...
Che una moglie deve essere un pelo più stupida del marito...sennò l'uomo non brilla in casa per la sua cultura e saggezza...?
Non è nel tuo dna...
Io sono l'uomo e qua si fa come dico io?

Infatti molte donne fanculizzano il marito...
Non perchè è fedele o infedele...

Ma perchè si sono stufate di fare la servetta del bell'imbusto...no?

75% delle separazioni sono avviate dal gentil sesso...

Eh si...
Le mogli non devono arrivare a certe consapevolezze...
Altrimenti...scappanoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

ahahahahahahahaah


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì sono precaria, come è normalità nel mio lavoro, ma il mio stipendio schifo non fa, e ho buone possibilità di rinnovo.
> 
> L'aiuto del parentado è una cosa che mio marito *affermava *di potere avere.
> Sulla suocera ti confondi, non è mai stata mia suocera ma *sua* suocera, mia madre, che si è prestata qualche volta a fare da babysitter anche a lui per amore della bambina, ma che viene regolarmente da me per trovare la nipotina.
> ...


Ho citato il tuo percepire uno stipendio precario, quindi anche non costante e continuativo, perche' per me e' un'arma spuntata per ottenere l'affidamento totale di tua figlia visto che a scuola la regolarita' e' richiesta e necessaria, anche per evitare uno sballottamento psicologico da manicomio peggio di un pacco postale...

ma metti pure che tuo marito e' un violentissimo buzzurro, tutto quello che vuoi, io riporto il mio focus sul discorso economico che avrebbe aperto altro porte.......

invece tu semi-soccombi perche' ti sparerebbe in mezzo agli occhi?


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pazienza, *ormai è andata*
> E con mio padre ho chiuso da parecchio e la mia salute se ne è giovata


Io te lo auguro di cuore ma se non risolvi certi nodi questi  si ripresenteranno, magari in maniera diversa , magari non con le stesse modalità ma tutto ciò che non risolviamo di noi stessi si ripresenta e c'impedisce di ricominciare con una consapevolezza diversa. Tu hai intrapreso un cammino ma hai anche bisogno di un sostegno, aiuto, supporto psicologico.


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh cosa ho detto di strano...
> Non è forse nel tuo dna...che una moglie deve essere la serva del marito?
> Eh?
> Non è nel tuo dna...
> ...


Vedo che ti stai facendo la solita pugnetta...ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Io te lo auguro di cuore ma se non risolvi certi nodi questi  si ripresenteranno, magari in maniera diversa , magari non con le stesse modalità ma tutto ciò che non risolviamo di noi stessi si ripresenta e c'impedisce di ricominciare con una consapevolezza diversa. Tu hai intrapreso un cammino ma hai anche bisogno di un sostegno, aiuto, supporto psicologico.


Gli schemi si e' portati a ripeterli...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pazienza, ormai è andata
> E con mio padre ho chiuso da parecchio e la mia salute se ne è giovata


Nau, una cosa l'ho capita nella vita: a volte ci mettiamo in certe situazioni per pareggiarne altre in cui ci siamo trovate. Almeno una volta ci caschiamo tutti, pare accertato... poi le persone intelligenti come te capiscono la trappola e non ci cascano più.
Hai passato anche questa, adesso non hai più niente da ripianare, no?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ho citato il tuo percepire uno stipendio precario, quindi anche non costante e continuativo, perche' per me e' un'arma spuntata per ottenere l'affidamento totale di tua figlia visto che a scuola la regolarita' e' richiesta e necessaria, anche per evitare uno sballottamento psicologico da manicomio peggio di un pacco postale...
> 
> ma metti pure che tuo marito e' un violentissimo buzzurro, tutto quello che vuoi, io riporto il mio focus sul discorso economico che avrebbe aperto altro porte.......
> 
> invece tu semi-soccombi perche' ti sparerebbe in mezzo agli occhi?



Ohi, avessi 5000 euro al mese fissi sarei contenta 
Ma anche in quel caso mio marito farebbe tutto quello che può per dimostrare che nostra figlia deve stare con lui.

Cmq, i figli non si assegnano certo in base al reddito. Anche madri non lavoratrici hanno in affidamento i figli.
Io poi 1-ho i miei risparmi, il sostegno della mia famiglia, beni immobili (ok, uno) 2-non chiedo e non chiederò affido esclusivo, non vedo motivo di togliere il padre a mia figlia, chiedo solo la residenza prevalente.
E il padre continuerà ad occuparsi di sua figlia. Se per qualunque motivo io non fossi in grado di sostenere le spese per mia figlia un mese, per qualunque motivo -ma dovrei essere proprio alla frutta, come ho detto le mie riserve e le mie possibilità ce le ho- contribuirebbe anche lui. Non certo per amore mio, ma di sua figlia.

Ohi, se per esempio mio marito mi liquidasse i soldi della casa in cui abita e che è mia, sarei a posto per diversi anni anche  non lavorando eh...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Io te lo auguro di cuore ma se non risolvi certi nodi questi  si ripresenteranno, magari in maniera diversa , magari non con le stesse modalità ma tutto ciò che non risolviamo di noi stessi si ripresenta e c'impedisce di ricominciare con una consapevolezza diversa. Tu hai intrapreso un cammino ma hai anche bisogno di un sostegno, aiuto, supporto psicologico.



Ce l'ho, grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nau, una cosa l'ho capita nella vita: a volte ci mettiamo in certe situazioni per pareggiarne altre in cui ci siamo trovate. Almeno una volta ci caschiamo tutti, pare accertato... poi le persone intelligenti come te capiscono la trappola e non ci cascano più.
> Hai passato anche questa, adesso non hai più niente da ripianare, no?



Ho una figlia cui avrei voluto dare una famiglia serena, e un marito che tutt'ora soffre e soffrirà.
Questi sono debiti che si pagano a vita Sbriciola...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho una figlia cui avrei voluto dare una famiglia serena, e un marito che tutt'ora soffre e soffrirà.
> Questi sono debiti che si pagano a vita Sbriciola...


Cara... tuo marito soffre ... ti ha fatto soffrire e forse lo vedresti poco sereno pure se ci vivessi ancora assieme. E tu pure stai soffrendo. Non hai ucciso nessuno Nau... hai forse sbagliato obiettivo a sposarlo. Tua figlia ha perlomeno una madre che pensa a lei... e mi pare di capire che ci pensi anche il padre. A me è capitato di 'ospitare' amici dei miei figli quand'erano più piccoli fino alle due di notte... si dimenticavano di venirli a prendere... alcune volte li tenevo a dormire perchè mi chiamavano all'una chiedendo 'come va? noi partiamo adesso... siamo lì tra un'ora..'... avevo comprato gli spazzolini, capisci? e questi bimbi felici che io avessi comprato lo spazzolino pensando a loro, come io non ho mai visto i miei per nessun regalo... credimi, sono queste le cose che ti tolgono davvero la serenità, lo so bene purtroppo.


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi, avessi 5000 euro al mese fissi sarei contenta
> Ma anche in quel caso mio marito farebbe tutto quello che può per dimostrare che nostra figlia deve stare con lui.
> 
> Cmq, i figli non si assegnano certo in base al reddito. Anche madri non lavoratrici hanno in affidamento i figli.
> ...


Ah pure la casa???

Sono sempre piu' perplesso su quello che racconti...

comunque...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ah pure la casa???
> 
> Sono sempre piu' perplesso su quello che racconti...
> 
> comunque...


Stermi, se passi una volta di qua, vieni a trovarmi e ti faccio vedere le carte...


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stermi, se passi una volta di qua, vieni a trovarmi e ti faccio vedere le carte...


Ma le carte falle vedere ad un avvocato piuttosto...ahahahah

che andare dietro alle farfalle...

vuoi dirmi che vi sieti separati ed il giudice gli ha assegnato la casa? o separazione fai da te?...ahi ahi ahi...

e tu che pur avendone la possibilita' di gestire economicamente ed altro tua figlia, seppur in un altra citta', non te la sei portata appresso e sbattuto fori l'omo de casa che manco ha la sua mammina e la sua sorellina che curano l'erede?

ma dai....


----------



## Eretteo (15 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHYAYHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Grazie Eretteo, mi sono ribaltato dalle risate.


Prego,quest'intervento mi e' costato un rubino da ben 10 punti!
Ma qualche ignoto/a benefattore/rice mi ha mantenuto in vita col suo smeraldo,colgo l'occasione per ringraziarlo/a


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma le carte falle vedere ad un avvocato piuttosto...ahahahah
> 
> che andare dietro alle farfalle...
> 
> ...


Ero estremamente fragile. Credevo di non avere diritto a nulla, di essere la più sordida cacca che fosse mai stata deietta sulla terra, e non riuscivo neppure a capire che tenere mia figlia fosse un diritto di mia figlia, e non una mia pretesa immonda essendo io una larva schifosa.

Sì, mi sono fatta fregare la casa, mi sono fatta fregare soldi, per la mia debolezza mia figlia ora gira come una trottola. Di questo sarò sempre colpevole.
Non avevo il coraggio di guardarlo negli occhi, ogni sua parola mi tramortiva. Non credevo neppure di essere degna di vivere. Lui mi mostrava la sua realtà e se cercavo di difendermi era la prova che ero senza coscienza e senza cuore, una persona schifosa.
Schifosa a non andarmene via con solo due stracci addosso. Come dovrebbe fare una schifosa traditrice.
E gli credevo, e mi sono cacciata in una situazione che ora, a uscirne, è spinosa.
La paura di fare un qualunque passo. Ma se faccio così' cosa dirà? che fara? che succederà?

Idiota, e colpevole. Io. Verso mia figlia in primo luogo.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Questa poi ... mi tocca quotare Eretteo !!
> 
> quella del cellulare poi ... sono scoppiato a ridere ... il mio collega in ufficio mi sta guardando basito !!


Era tardi ed ero sfiancato da 18 e passa ore in piedi,ma c'erano tante e tali oscenita' frullate insieme che non si poteva fare a meno di puntualizzare qualche concetto,mi stavo addormentando sulla tastiera mentre ridevo da solo.


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ero estremamente fragile. Credevo di non avere diritto a nulla, di essere la più sordida cacca che fosse mai stata deietta sulla terra, e non riuscivo neppure a capire che tenere mia figlia fosse un diritto di mia figlia, e non una mia pretesa immonda essendo io una larva schifosa.
> 
> Sì, mi sono fatta fregare la casa, mi sono fatta fregare soldi, per la mia debolezza mia figlia ora gira come una trottola. Di questo sarò sempre colpevole.
> Non avevo il coraggio di guardarlo negli occhi, ogni sua parola mi tramortiva. Non credevo neppure di essere degna di vivere. Lui mi mostrava la sua realtà e se cercavo di difendermi era la prova che ero senza coscienza e senza cuore, una persona schifosa.
> ...


Cioe' lui ti ha detto: vai fuori da casa Tua, lasci qua tutto e sparisci!.... e tu l'hai accontentato?

mo' me spiego perche' sei l'unica che sbrodola pe' er contazzo...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Prego,quest'intervento mi e' costato un rubino da ben 10 punti!
> Ma qualche ignoto/a benefattore/rice mi ha mantenuto in vita col suo smeraldo,colgo l'occasione per ringraziarlo/a


Nun t'avra' bollinato pe' cattiveria....

magari se sara' rotto er cazzo pe' pija' er vocabbolario ogni du' parole...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cioe' lui ti ha detto: vai fuori da casa Tua, lasci qua tutto e sparisci!.... e tu l'hai accontentato?
> 
> mo' me spiego perche' sei l'unica che sbrodola pe' er contazzo...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Non commento sulla prima. A me il Conte piace molto e non ne faccio mistero 

No, sono uscita di casa per lavoro, e una volta fuori non ho chiesto le cose che avrei potuto chiedere. E sì, quello che ha chiesto lui l'ho quasi tutto concesso, o meglio, mi sono precipitata a fare in modo che lui non dovesse neppure chiedere. Fino a che non ho cominciato a vedere le cose più chiare. Stavo molto, molto male.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma state parlando di nemici, persone estranee , indifferenti, a cui, evidentemente, di voi non frega un cazzo!
> Non sono compagni, mariti, fidanzati questi!
> Giuro che faccio fatica a capire.
> Ma siete nate per soffrire? vi siete votate a qualche martire?
> Non è facile ironia eh? Seriamente.


No io stò parlando di una persona,che ha il suo carattere la sua personalità...
Che era molto molto lontano dal modo in cui IO vedevo le cose...
Dal modo  in cui IO pensavo fosse la vita di coppia....
E cioè tutto pucci pucci ..... 
  un modo pieno di prestese sennò non mi vuoi bene......
un modo pieno di compromessi e di sottomissioni sennò non mi vuoi bene....

E per me è stato questo  difficile da capire...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No io stò parlando di una persona,che ha il suo carattere la sua personalità...
> Che era molto molto lontano dal modo in cui IO vedevo le cose...
> Dal modo in cui IO pensavo fosse la vita di coppia....
> E cioè tutto pucci pucci .....
> ...


Posso chiederti se parli del tuo attuale compagno?


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non commento sulla prima. A me il Conte piace molto e non ne faccio mistero
> 
> No, sono uscita di casa per lavoro, e una volta fuori non ho chiesto le cose che avrei potuto chiedere. E sì, quello che ha chiesto lui l'ho quasi tutto concesso, o meglio, mi sono precipitata a fare in modo che lui non dovesse neppure chiedere. Fino a che non ho cominciato a vedere le cose più chiare. Stavo molto, molto male.


Comunque sei una mosca bianca....la situazione non e' rosea ma stai subendo cio' che il 99,9% dei maschietti subisce per default...

allora dio esiste...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Comunque sei una mosca bianca....la situazione non e' rosea ma stai subendo cio' che il 99,9% dei maschietti subisce per default...
> 
> *allora dio esiste*...



HAHAHAHAH!!!!! cioè Dio starebbe punendo me per gli svantaggi che avrebbero i maschietti nelle separazioni? AHahashahahahahahaha!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Comunque sei una mosca bianca....la situazione non e' rosea ma stai subendo cio' che il 99,9% dei maschietti subisce per default...
> 
> *allora dio esiste..*.


Si. Esiste. E parteggia per Nausicaa.
Scommettiamo?


----------



## lunaiena (15 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti se parli del tuo attuale compagno?



Si parlo di mio marito...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Esiste. E parteggia per Nausicaa.
> Scommettiamo?



Grazie stellina mrgreen
Vedo intanto di parteggiare io per me stessa, una buona volta


----------



## Sabina (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so se sentissi il bisogno di essere punita, ora sento il bisogno di essere trattata bene


Forse era il bisogno di essere amata. Essere una "brava" figlia, sopportare tutto, pur di essere amata.


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Esiste. E parteggia per Nausicaa.
> Scommettiamo?


Non mi piace vincere facile...

bon gi bon gi bon bon bon...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie stellina mrgreen
> Vedo intanto di parteggiare io per me stessa, una buona volta


per come la vedo io ...sarà meglio:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie stellina mrgreen
> Vedo intanto di parteggiare io per me stessa, una buona volta


Stellina?:bleah:

Dio è un alleato di ferro!!!
E comunque ripeto. Scommettiamo?
Ti costringo ad invitarmi a cena (niente sesso tranquilla. Non sono più bi curiosa:mrgreen: non tanto almeno:mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dio è un alleato di ferro!!!


cazzo allora nun era na battuta...ahahahahah

me fai quasi paura....

se sei na TdG avemo fatto Bingo...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo allora nun era na battuta...ahahahahah
> 
> me fai quasi paura....
> 
> ...


Si certo...proprio...
anche sbattezzata se lo vuoi sapere.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stellina?:bleah:
> 
> Dio è un alleato di ferro!!!
> E comunque ripeto. Scommettiamo?
> Ti costringo ad invitarmi a cena (niente sesso tranquilla. Non sono più bi curiosa:mrgreen: non tanto almeno:mrgreen::mrgreen


Unico campo dove mi sento sicura di me: sono ottima cuoca


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si certo...proprio...
> anche sbattezzata se lo vuoi sapere.


e credi cosi' in dio....

fantastico....

e come te comporti, lo servi..... proprio da dio ...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e credi cosi' in dio....
> 
> fantastico....
> 
> ...


Io non servo nessuno.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Azz.. hai spiegato proprio una situazione piu' unica che rara per una fine di un matrimonio....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



Credimi non è una situazione nè unica nè rara...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si parlo di mio marito...


E nonostante tutto tu resti con questa persona....
Non so come tu faccia, io per molto molto molto molto meno non sono felice..
Quello che avete detto tu e nausicaa mi fa riflettere....


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non servo nessuno.


Neh scusa e se non lo servi a che ti serve?

anche tu ti sciacqui solo la bocca a mo' di colluttorio?

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Credimi non è una situazione nè unica nè rara...


Quale, quella che ci si contendono i figli e si e' disposti a a scatenare le guerre dei Roses seppur in sedicesimo?

io a quelle mi riferivo ironicamente non alle serve di cui si circonda il poco nobile...


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Neh scusa e se non lo servi a che ti serve?
> 
> anche tu ti sciacqui solo la bocca a mo' di colluttorio?
> 
> ahahahahah


Brutta cosa l'ignoranza eh?


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brutta cosa l'ignoranza eh?


Quando sconfina nella superstizione, si'...e' bruttissima...

Vanne Marchi di tutto il mondo unitevi...

ahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brutta cosa l'ignoranza eh?


Bhè scusa ma se tiri in ballo Dio ben 2 volte è normale  ,presupponendo che quindi tu ci creda, pensare che ti adegui alle sue regole e mi pare che il tradimento nella chiesa non sia esattamente contemplato


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Bhè scusa ma se tiri in ballo Dio ben 2 volte è normale ,presupponendo che quindi tu ci creda, pensare che ti adegui alle sue regole e mi pare che il tradimento nella chiesa non sia esattamente contemplato



Tante cose non sono esattamente contemplate nella chiesa...nemmeno gli anticoncezionali....quindi


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Bhè scusa ma se tiri in ballo Dio ben 2 volte è normale ,presupponendo che quindi tu ci creda, pensare che ti adegui alle sue regole e mi pare che il tradimento nella chiesa non sia esattamente contemplato


Mica c'è solo il Dio dei cattolici, il mio Dio è differente...


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Bhè scusa ma se tiri in ballo Dio ben 2 volte è normale  ,presupponendo che quindi tu ci creda, pensare che ti adegui alle sue regole e mi pare che il tradimento nella chiesa non sia esattamente contemplato


credo che Tebe abbia risposto a "Dio esiste poichè punisce Nausicaa" avvicinando, invece,  Dio a Nausicaa, in quanto madre che lotta per la figlia, concetto nobilissimo
se ho ben interpretato


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tante cose non sono esattamente contemplate nella chiesa...nemmeno gli anticoncezionali....quindi


quindi cosa?
che sia sgradevole sentirselo dire è sicuro ma che ci si sposi in chiesa, si parli di Dio, lo si tiri in ballo e poi si dia qualche ritoccatina adeguata alle regole nel momento del bisogno mi pare un controsenso   fastidioso.
Se poi si crede in Dio ma non nella chiesa è un'altra storia  ,un po' complessa  da discutere qui.


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mica c'è solo il Dio dei cattolici, il mio Dio è differente...


anche la mia banca:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> quindi cosa?
> che sia sgradevole sentirselo dire è sicuro ma che ci si sposi in chiesa, si parli di Dio, lo si tiri in ballo e poi si dia qualche ritoccatina adeguata alle regole nel momento del bisogno mi pare un controsenso fastidioso.
> Se poi si crede in Dio ma non nella chiesa è un'altra storia ,un po' complessa da discutere qui.


Quindi non credo nelle regole della "Chiesa" perchè secondo loro non si deve fare l'amore prima del matrimonio, non si devono utilizzare anticoncezionali, non si deve praticare l'aborto....e potrei continuare....
tecnicamente a questo punto tutti vengono meno alle "regole" nel momento del bisogno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche la mia banca:mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mica c'è solo il Dio dei cattolici, il mio Dio è differente...


lava anche il water?

ahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quindi non credo nelle regole della "Chiesa" perchè secondo loro non si deve fare l'amore prima del matrimonio, non si devono utilizzare anticoncezionali, non si deve praticare l'aborto....e potrei continuare....
> tecnicamente a questo punto tutti vengono meno alle "regole" nel momento del bisogno...


mi spieghi come mai tanti non credono nelle regole della chiesa ma ci si sposano?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quindi non credo nelle regole della "Chiesa" perchè secondo loro non si deve fare l'amore prima del matrimonio, non si devono utilizzare anticoncezionali, non si deve praticare l'aborto....e potrei continuare....
> tecnicamente a questo punto tutti vengono meno alle "regole" nel momento del bisogno...


Anche perchè dare dell'ipocrita a un traditore perchè si è sposato con un rito cattolico è come guardare il dito che ti indica la luna.. ci si sta perdendo nel dettaglio


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Bhè scusa ma se tiri in ballo Dio ben 2 volte è normale  ,presupponendo che quindi tu ci creda, pensare che ti adegui alle sue regole e mi pare che il tradimento nella chiesa non sia esattamente contemplato


Dio e la Chiesa sono cose molto diverse.
Hai fatto teologia?


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> mi spieghi come mai tanti non credono nelle regole della chiesa ma ci si sposano?


Perche' altrimenti papy non scuce uno scheo...

Poi calcolando la gente che ce mangia intorno, vorresti vede' er conte disoccupato a nun sona' piu' l'organetto?

Dimmi che non vorresti...

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> mi spieghi come mai tanti non credono nelle regole della chiesa ma ci si sposano?



Bè, perché non sono seri e coerenti, ma solo tanto ipocriti.
A me fanno abbastanza ribrezzo...


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> credo che Tebe abbia risposto a "Dio esiste poichè punisce Nausicaa" avvicinando, invece,  Dio a Nausicaa, in quanto madre che lotta per la figlia, concetto nobilissimo
> se ho ben interpretato


Perfetto Free. Esattamente così.


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> mi spieghi come mai tanti non credono nelle regole della chiesa ma ci si sposano?


Guarda stai parlando con una che non l'ha fatto e non lo farà....
io in Chiesa manco ci vado


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche perchè dare dell'ipocrita a un traditore perchè si è sposato con un rito cattolico è come guardare il dito che ti indica la luna.. ci si sta perdendo nel dettaglio


:yes:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Vedo che ti stai facendo la solita pugnetta...ahahahahah


Si!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Guarda stai parlando con una che non l'ha fatto e non lo farà....
> io in Chiesa manco ci vado


era un argomento generale indirizzato a tutti non diretto a te....:condom:
Immagino che tanti qua dentro si siano sposati in chiesa.
Una curiosità


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche perchè dare dell'ipocrita a un traditore perchè si è sposato con un rito cattolico è come guardare il dito che ti indica la luna.. ci si sta perdendo *nel dettaglio*


sti cazzi del dettaglio però! minimo minimo


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dio e la Chiesa sono cose molto diverse.
> Hai fatto teologia?


No, solo merenda:mrgreen:


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> era un argomento generale indirizzato a tutti non diretto a te....:condom:
> Immagino che tanti qua dentro si siano sposati in chiesa.
> Una curiosità


perchè le chiese sono belle, la cerimonia viene meglio, i parenti sono contenti e il prete dona un'atmosfera mistica che non guasta
contento?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> sti cazzi del dettaglio però! minimo minimo


Assolutamente. Perchè ad ogni peccato può essere data assoluzione, nel segreto dal confessionale, da una persona che nulla ha a che vedere con il peccato medesimo e con le sue conseguenze. E non è un caso, sai? Ma non è questo il luogo...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, perché non sono seri e coerenti, ma solo tanto ipocriti.
> A me fanno abbastanza ribrezzo...



Bè, è anche dura essere coerenti con le regole della chiesa... e non parlo della fedeltà.

A voler essere pignoli, non sei davvero Cattolico se non credi che la Madonna sia stata concepita senza peccato originale, se non credi che sia assunta in cielo col corpo, se non credi che quello che il Papa dice in veste ufficiale ("ex catedra") sia verità di fede.

Le religioni sono fatte in modo tale da essere molto rigide, è nella loro natura.
Se si andasse a splulciare per bene la summa di quello che uno dovrebbe credere per essere davvero Cattolico, scommetterei che rimarrebbero davvero in pochi...

Poi, appunto, le questioni dei preservativi, anticoncezionali in generale, tutte le cose che sappiamo bene...

A questo punto o una persona è coerente fino alla morte e non frequente neppure più la chiesa, non fa la Comunione, perchè non è in grado di recitare credendoci davvero "Credo la Chiesa, una santa cattolica e apostolica" oppure... si adatta.
Non credere, ci sono anche tanti preti che si adattano.
Ma non per comodità. Almeno non solo, non tutti. Ma perchè il Dio che parla a loro nel loro cuore non dice "non usate il preservativo" ma "amatevi senza fare danni".


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> credo che Tebe abbia risposto a "Dio esiste poichè punisce Nausicaa" avvicinando, invece,  Dio a Nausicaa, in quanto madre che lotta per la figlia, concetto nobilissimo
> se ho ben interpretato


Secondo me stai imbottendo il tutto di concetti estranei...

la donna nella bibbia e' sempre stata considerata di serie B e tutti i concetti alti, sono posticci, postumi....tarocchi e farlocchi...

pensa che nella bibbia la donna col mestruo manco la dovevi toccare oseno' t'inzozzava....dopo il parto entro 40 giorni dovevano andare al tempio per purificarsi....a proposito anche la sciura Maria e' andata al tempio a purificarsi....

dimmi te n'do vedi sta sacra esaltazione del femminino...boh?

che poi...ma nun era vergine perpetua....tutto opera de spiriti santi....nata senza peccato.... 

ahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè le chiese sono belle, la cerimonia viene meglio, i parenti sono contenti e il prete dona un'atmosfera mistica che non guasta
> *contento?*


No
insomma il fiocco fa più bella la confezione:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> No, solo merenda:mrgreen:


Ecco perchè delle tue risposte.


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> era un argomento generale indirizzato a tutti non diretto a te....:condom:
> Immagino che tanti qua dentro si siano sposati in chiesa.
> Una curiosità


eh ma io non sono in grado di risponderti....perchè sono coerente con i miei pensieri!
non mi sposerei in chiesa solo per far contenta mia nonna o perchè è "bello" il matrimonio in chiesa!


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dio e la Chiesa sono cose molto diverse.
> Hai fatto teologia?


Chiesa vuol dire ecclesia e tu se non fai parte dell'ecclesia non puoi entrare nelle gradie di dio...

Hai fatto l'oratorio?

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Secondo me stai imbottendo il tutto di concetti estranei...
> 
> la donna nella bibbia e' sempre stata considerata di serie B e tutti i concetti alti, sono posticci, postumi....tarocchi e farlocchi...
> 
> ...


Ti sei fermato all'antico testamento?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti sei fermato all'antico testamento?


... le novità lo spaventano...poi i giovani d'oggi... i capelloni in particolar modo...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Secondo me stai imbottendo il tutto di concetti estranei...
> 
> la donna nella bibbia e' sempre stata considerata di serie B e tutti i concetti alti, sono posticci, postumi....tarocchi e farlocchi...
> 
> ...



ma infatti mica ho scritto il riassunto del catechismo

dicevo solo che Dio si arruola dalla parte dei giusti 
del resto abbiamo l'interpretazione autentica di Tebe, mi sono solo permessa di dire la mia sul suo post, dato che l'avevano scambiata per una sorta di fanatica religiosa!


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Secondo me stai imbottendo il tutto di concetti estranei...
> 
> la donna nella bibbia e' sempre stata considerata di serie B e tutti i concetti alti, sono posticci, postumi....tarocchi e farlocchi...
> 
> ...



Non mi voglio certo impelagare in una disquisizione sul ruolo della donna nell'antico ebraismo e nei secoli, solo quel passo vorrei commentare.

Anche in India le donne dopo il parto: non possono essere toccate dal marito. Non possono sedersi a tavola con il resto della famiglia. Non possono toccare le stoviglie altrimenti le rendono immonde.
Quando l'ho saputo mi sono indignata... ma una mia amica che è stata là parecchio mi ha detto di non lasciarmi ingannare, che in realtà quella è una regola fatta dalle donne per le donne, e che permette alla donna di riposarsi dopo il parto senza che i maschietti capiscano che è di quello che si tratta.

In effetti, se il maritino vuole sesso dopo il parto... ahia!!!!


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Chiesa vuol dire ecclesia e tu se non fai parte dell'ecclesia non puoi entrare nelle gradie di dio...
> 
> Hai fatto l'oratorio?
> 
> ahahahah


Io come Ecclesia riconosco solo quella della democrazia greca.
No. Non ho fatto l'oratorio. Tu ?


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti sei fermato all'antico testamento?


Da mo' che l'ho finito....

quanno la carta scarseggia...io m'adatto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti mica ho scritto il riassunto del catechismo
> 
> dicevo solo che Dio si arruola dalla parte dei giusti
> del resto abbiamo l'interpretazione autentica di Tebe, mi sono solo permessa di dire la mia sul suo post, dato che l'avevano scambiata per una sorta di *fanatica religiosa*!


Al contrario però...:mexican:


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco perchè delle tue risposte.


Uh che permalosa, mamma mia! :unhappy:


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> No
> insomma il fiocco fa più bella la confezione:unhappy:


certo, e il nostro Paese trabocca di chiese, è un peccato non usarle, paghiamo l'ici anche per loro:mrgreen:
per me, chi vuole lo faccia, a prescindere se trattasi di anima pura oppure no


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Uh che permalosa, mamma mia! :unhappy:


Dio è per me è un concetto molto importante  e vederlo assoggettare a ciò che dice la Chiesa mi irrita.
E così anche per tutte le religioni in genere.
Soprattutto quando le cose vengono dette come hai fatto tu e l'altro. Puntando il dito. Senza nemmeno quasi sapere di cosa si parla


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> No, solo merenda:mrgreen:


e hai rubato il cestino:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Cioè io dico...
Uno ha un attimo di fede in qualcosa...
Legge sta roba qui va in paranoia eh?

Ma fate come Sant'Agostino...Ama e fa quello che vuoi...
O come San Francesco...Vangelo sine glossa...

E Amen...

Donne i vostri peccati vi sono rimessi!
Perchè molto avete tromb...amato!

Che qualcuno porti via il catechismo di San PioX dalle mani di Stermy...e lo costringa a leggere qualcosa di post conciliare...

Oppure crocifiggetelo...
Morte al miscredente ateo...
E confiscategli la pensione.

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io come Ecclesia riconosco solo quella della democrazia greca.
> No. Non ho fatto l'oratorio. Tu ?


cazzo che si'....ero aspirante maggiore....p'entra' gratis ar cinema...

comunque sei con le spalle al muro....

tu non puoi servire il tuo dio in solitaria....solo facendo parte della ecclesia i tuoi sforzi saranno ricompensati....

te stai a sforza' per rimanere coglionata dopo...

ahahahahah

l'hanno congegnata bene p'ave' le chiese ed i borsellini pieni...mica so' fessi....


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> certo, e il nostro Paese trabocca di chiese, è un peccato non usarle, paghiamo l'ici anche per loro:mrgreen:
> per me, chi vuole lo faccia, a prescindere se trattasi di anima pura oppure no


Abbi pazienza ma un discorso del genere mi fa  cagare
sorry for my french


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dio è per me è un concetto molto importante  e vederlo assoggettare a ciò che dice la Chiesa mi irrita.
> E così anche per tutte le religioni in genere.
> Soprattutto quando le cose vengono dette come hai fatto tu e l'altro. Puntando il dito.* Senza nemmeno quasi sapere di cosa si parla*


Ma che ne sai???


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo che si'....ero aspirante maggiore....p'entra' gratis ar cinema...
> 
> comunque sei con le spalle al muro....
> 
> ...


Mi spiace...non ti comprendo. 
Stai parlando da oratorio, io ragiono da Teologa.
Quale sono


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

però gente, va bene tutto 
ma che mi veniate a parlare di dio e teologia quando si calpesta il rispetto del povero tipo che abbiamo vicino mi pare paradossale.
lo so, il vostro dio è buono e largo di vedute


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo che si'....ero aspirante maggiore....p'entra' gratis ar cinema...
> 
> comunque sei con le spalle al muro....
> 
> ...


Scusa Stermy... cosa vuol dire fare parte dell'ecclesia? ma l'ecclesia non era una figura allegorica?


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi spiace...non ti comprendo.
> Stai parlando da oratorio, io ragiono da Teologa.
> Quale sono


ma mi faccia il piacere


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai???


Bhè scusa ma se tiri in ballo Dio ben 2 volte è normale ,presupponendo che quindi tu ci creda, pensare che ti adegui alle sue regole e mi pare che il tradimento nella chiesa non sia esattamente contemplato

Questo sopra l'hai scritto tu.
Hai detto che le regole di Dio sono quelle della Chiesa.
Falso.
Storicamente.


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però gente, va bene tutto
> ma che mi veniate a parlare di dio e teologia quando si calpesta il rispetto del povero tipo che abbiamo vicino mi pare paradossale.
> lo so, il vostro dio è buono e largo di vedute


E s'incazzano pure!!:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi spiace...non ti comprendo.
> Stai parlando da oratorio, io ragiono da Teologa.
> Quale sono


E se hai studiato Teologia dovresti sapere che Stermy ha un unico dio...
Karl Marx de noantri!:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Aspetta ancora il Messia Bolscevico...
Il ritorno del leninismo come pace universale...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se hai studiato Teologia dovresti sapere che Stermy ha un unico dio...
> Karl Marx de noantri!:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Aspetta ancora il Messia Bolscevico...
> *Il ritorno del leninismo come pace universale..*.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bhè scusa ma se tiri in ballo Dio ben 2 volte è normale ,presupponendo che quindi tu ci creda, pensare che ti adegui alle sue regole e mi pare che il tradimento nella chiesa non sia esattamente contemplato
> 
> Questo sopra l'hai scritto tu.
> Hai detto che le regole di Dio sono quelle della Chiesa.
> ...


Vado di martellata sul pollicione o in ginocchio sui ceci più appuntiti che trovo??
anche tu non sai fare i soffoconi ma ne parli:carneval::carneval:
relax gioia, sto scherzando


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però gente, va bene tutto
> ma che mi veniate a parlare di dio e teologia quando si calpesta il rispetto del povero tipo che abbiamo vicino mi pare paradossale.
> lo so, il vostro dio è buono e largo di vedute


Un dio crudele...che castiga fino alla decima generazione chi lo insulta ed empio compie il male...
Ma che perdona per mille generazioni chi lo onora con la misericordia!

Misericordia io voglio e non sacrifici!

Il povero tipo è quello che tu non faresti mai entrare in casa tua!
Perchè puzza e stona con l'arredamento!

Guai a voi farisei ipocriti!:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi spiace...non ti comprendo.





Tebe ha detto:


> Stai parlando da oratorio, io ragiono da Teologa.
> Quale sono


ohhh, visto che sei teologa, ti giro la domanda che avevo fatto a Stermy... mi ricordo che l'ecclesia era una figura allegorica... sbaglio?


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un dio crudele...che castiga fino alla decima generazione chi lo insulta ed empio compie il male...
> Ma che perdona per mille generazioni chi lo onora con la misericordia!
> 
> Misericordia io voglio e non sacrifici!
> ...


minchia gli ipocriti siamo noi:singleeye:


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi spiace...non ti comprendo.
> Stai parlando da oratorio, io ragiono da Teologa.
> Quale sono


Fermo restando che potevi studia' ben altro per impiegare il tuo tempo, io non ne ammetto l'esistenza o per lo meno nun me stresso a cogitare sull'esistenza si' o sull'esistenza no, pertanto rigetto anche preventivamente la categoria ateo o agnostico che me potresti affibbiare...

infatti sono piu' seguace del vermicello verde dalle sette teste....

e ti esorto a non offenderlo che m'incazzo come una bissssia...

anzi oggi e' una sua ricorrenza e stasera lo castigo co' aglio e peperoncino...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma un discorso del genere mi fa  cagare
> sorry for my french


e come mai? che te ne cala? credi forse che Dio stia annidato solo nelle chiese e che i sacerdoti che somministrano i sacramenti siano sempre un'esempio per noi povere pecorelle?
esiste il matrimonio concordatario, chi vuole lo faccia pure, in nome di cosa dire no?


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohhh, visto che sei teologa, ti giro la domanda che avevo fatto a Stermy... mi ricordo che l'ecclesia era una figura allegorica... sbaglio?​




No non sbagli.
L'Ecclesia si riferisce ad un pò di cose sempre religiose, e se non ricordo male anche  come figura allegorica nell' arte del mediovevo.​


----------



## lunaiena (15 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E nonostante tutto tu resti con questa persona....
> Non so come tu faccia, io per molto molto molto molto meno non sono felice..
> Quello che avete detto tu e nausicaa mi fa riflettere....



Come faccio?
Questa persona  mi ha aiutato a crescere ,mi ha aiutato ad uscire dalle mie paure a dalle mie insicurezze.....

Mi ha aiutato a capire che non sempre una persona è disponibile ad esaudire le tue esigenze e non per questo questa persona non ti vuole bene o non ti ami....
Si ho pensato ha lasciare questa persona e ho pensato bene a tutto ....
E sono arrivata alla conclusione che questo è il suo modo di amare....
E che non posso modellare una persona secondo le mie esigenze....

Io gli dò quello che riesco a dare e lui fa lo stesso con me ....
Bho forse stò passando una vita infelice ....
Ma a me non sembra ...


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Stermy... cosa vuol dire fare parte dell'ecclesia? ma l'ecclesia non era una figura allegorica?


Alla faccia dell'allegoria....solo a roma ce ne stanno 100 d'allegorie...

ahahahahah

comunque questi ce so' campati 2000 anni col lavaggio del cervello.....

hai notizie del 1 comandamento cassato, rimesso, ricassato etcetc mille volte che vietava l'iconoclastia?

perche' e' rimasta l'immaginetta sacra se non per far presa sulle menti deboli....

gli ebrei ed i musulmani ti risulta che le abbiano?

no perche' siamo i piu' pirla...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Fermo restando che potevi studia' ben altro per impiegare il tuo tempo, io non ne ammetto l'esistenza o per lo meno nun me stresso a cogitare sull'esistenza si' o sull'esistenza no, pertanto rigetto anche preventivamente la categoria ateo o agnostico che me potresti affibbiare...
> 
> infatti sono piu' seguace del vermicello verde dalle sette teste....
> 
> ...


Puoi credere anche in Manutù. 
E ognuno segue i proprio percorsi mentali.

E ho studiato anche altro.
La Teologia è stato uno studio serio e storico per me stessa.
Altri fanno un corso di cucina


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> e come mai? che te ne cala? *credi forse che Dio stia annidato solo nelle chiese* e che i sacerdoti che somministrano i sacramenti siano sempre un'esempio per noi povere pecorelle?
> esiste il matrimonio concordatario, chi vuole lo faccia pure, in nome di cosa dire no?


no, proprio per questo non capisco come mai ci si sposino in tanti a cui frega una sega.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No non sbagli.
> L'Ecclesia si riferisce ad un pò di cose sempre religiose, e se non ricordo male anche come figura allegorica nell' arte del mediovevo.


anche stavolta  ho fregato  il rincoglionimento carampanico incombente!!! grazie


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Come faccio?
> Questa persona mi ha aiutato a crescere ,mi ha aiutato ad uscire dalle mie paure a dalle mie insicurezze.....
> 
> Mi ha aiutato a capire che non sempre una persona è disponibile ad esaudire le tue esigenze e non per questo questa persona non ti vuole bene o non ti ami....
> ...


Non mi permetterei mai di dirti che stai passando una vita infelice.
abbiamo esigenze diverse e sono lieta che tu ci viva e probabilmente ci vivi bene
Guarda sono io che non riesco a pensare a un modo diverso, che quello che ho in testa, di vivere un vero matrimonio.


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche stavolta  ho fregato  il rincoglionimento carampanico incombente!!! grazie


Altro che rincoglionimento carampanico....ci farei la firma...


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se hai studiato Teologia dovresti sapere che Stermy ha un unico dio...
> Karl Marx de noantri!:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Aspetta ancora il Messia Bolscevico...
> Il ritorno del leninismo come pace universale...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Scappellati o maiale davanti a Marx, anziche' sempre o solo davanti a Max...

anche se certi calendari ammetto che spaccano de brutto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Altro che rincoglionimento carampanico....ci farei la firma...


Ehi ragazza!!! non ne hai poi TANTI meno di me eh?????:carneval:


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *Scappellati o maiale davanti a Marx,* anziche' sempre o solo davanti a Max...
> 
> anche se certi calendari ammetto che spaccano de brutto...
> 
> ahahahahah


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Altro che rincoglionimento carampanico....ci farei la firma...


questo lo quoto


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehi ragazza!!! non ne hai poi TANTI meno di me eh?????:carneval:


ihihihiihihihihhihi.....magari siamo coetanee!!!!


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> no, proprio per questo non capisco come mai ci si sposino in tanti a cui frega una sega.


te l'ho già detto, è una tradizione
del resto anche i funerali sono quasi tutti in chiesa, anche se il de cuis fu un vero figlio di puttana per tutta la vita, roba da far crollare la volta della navata centrale
però...potrebbe essersi pentito in punto di morte, così come potrebbero vivere in purezza i novelli sposi, chi lo sa?
mai mettere limiti alla divina provvidenza!
amen:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehi ragazza!!! non ne hai poi TANTI meno di me eh?????:carneval:


:fischio:


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Puoi credere anche in Manutù.
> E ognuno segue i proprio percorsi mentali.
> 
> E ho studiato anche altro.
> ...


Ed occorreva una laurea?

quindi come ti poni dopo cotali studi...disegnino intelligente al massimo?

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia gli ipocriti siamo noi:singleeye:


Ma no testina ma vedi con sai nulla? é una citazione del terrificante capitolo 23 del vangelo di Matteo dove si vede un Cristo non tanto buonista eh?

Leggi qui...se è moderato...

1 Allora Gesù si rivolse alla folla e ai suoi discepoli dicendo: 2 «Sulla cattedra di Mosè si sono seduti gli scribi e i farisei. 3 Quanto vi dicono, fatelo e osservatelo, ma non fate secondo le loro opere, perché dicono e non fanno. 4 Legano infatti pesanti fardelli e li impongono sulle spalle della gente, ma loro non vogliono muoverli neppure con un dito. 5 Tutte le loro opere le fanno per essere ammirati dagli uomini: allargano i loro filattèri e allungano le frange; 6 amano posti d'onore nei conviti, i primi seggi nelle sinagoghe 7 e i saluti nelle piazze, come anche sentirsi chiamare "rabbì" dalla gente. 8 Ma voi non fatevi chiamare "rabbì", perché uno solo è il vostro maestro e voi siete tutti fratelli. 9 E non chiamate nessuno "padre" sulla terra, perché uno solo è il Padre vostro, quello del cielo. 10 E non fatevi chiamare "maestri", perché uno solo è il vostro Maestro, il Cristo. 11 Il più grande tra voi sia vostro servo; 12 chi invece si innalzerà sarà abbassato e chi si abbasserà sarà innalzato.
13 Guai a voi, scribi e farisei ipocriti, che chiudete il regno dei cieli davanti agli uomini; perché così voi non vi entrate, e non lasciate entrare nemmeno quelli che vogliono entrarci. 14 .
15 Guai a voi, scribi e farisei ipocriti, che percorrete il mare e la terra per fare un solo proselito e, ottenutolo, lo rendete figlio della Geenna il doppio di voi.
16 Guai a voi, guide cieche, che dite: Se si giura per il tempio non vale, ma se si giura per l'oro del tempio si è obbligati. 17 Stolti e ciechi: che cosa è più grande, l'oro o il tempio che rende sacro l'oro? 18 E dite ancora: Se si giura per l'altare non vale, ma se si giura per l'offerta che vi sta sopra, si resta obbligati. 19 Ciechi! Che cosa è più grande, l'offerta o l'altare che rende sacra l'offerta? 20 Ebbene, chi giura per l'altare, giura per l'altare e per quanto vi sta sopra; 21 e chi giura per il tempio, giura per il tempio e per Colui che l'abita. 22 E chi giura per il cielo, giura per il trono di Dio e per Colui che vi è assiso.
23 Guai a voi, scribi e farisei ipocriti, che pagate la decima della menta, dell'anèto e del cumìno, e trasgredite le prescrizioni più gravi della legge: la giustizia, la misericordia e la fedeltà. Queste cose bisognava praticare, senza omettere quelle. 24 Guide cieche, che filtrate il moscerino e ingoiate il cammello!
25 Guai a voi, scribi e farisei ipocriti, che pulite l'esterno del bicchiere e del piatto mentre all'interno sono pieni di rapina e d'intemperanza. 26 Fariseo cieco, pulisci prima l'interno del bicchiere, perché anche l'esterno diventi netto!
27 Guai a voi, scribi e farisei ipocriti, che rassomigliate a sepolcri imbiancati: essi all'esterno son belli a vedersi, ma dentro sono pieni di ossa di morti e di ogni putridume. 28 Così anche voi apparite giusti all'esterno davanti agli uomini, ma dentro siete pieni d'ipocrisia e d'iniquità.
29 Guai a voi, scribi e farisei ipocriti, che innalzate i sepolcri ai profeti e adornate le tombe dei giusti, 30 e dite: Se fossimo vissuti al tempo dei nostri padri, non ci saremmo associati a loro per versare il sangue dei profeti; 31 e così testimoniate, contro voi stessi, di essere figli degli uccisori dei profeti. 32 Ebbene, colmate la misura dei vostri padri!
33 Serpenti, razza di vipere, come potrete scampare dalla condanna della Geenna? 34 Perciò ecco, io vi mando profeti, sapienti e scribi; di questi alcuni ne ucciderete e crocifiggerete, altri ne flagellerete nelle vostre sinagoghe e li perseguiterete di città in città; 35 perché ricada su di voi tutto il sangue innocente versato sopra la terra, dal sangue del giusto Abele fino al sangue di Zaccaria, figlio di Barachìa, che avete ucciso tra il santuario e l'altare. 36 In verità vi dico: tutte queste cose ricadranno su questa generazione.
37 Gerusalemme, Gerusalemme, che uccidi i profeti e lapidi quelli che ti sono inviati, quante volte ho voluto raccogliere i tuoi figli, come una gallina raccoglie i pulcini sotto le ali, e voi non avete voluto! 38 Ecco: la vostra casa vi sarà lasciata deserta! 39 Vi dico infatti che non mi vedrete più finché non direte: Benedetto colui che viene nel nome del Signore!».


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Scappellati o maiale davanti a Marx, anziche' sempre o solo davanti a Max...
> 
> anche se certi calendari ammetto che spaccano de brutto...
> 
> ahahahahah


Marx ultimamamente sta a sghignazzare nella tomba!:mrgreen:


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> Marx ultimamamente sta a sghignazzare nella tomba!:mrgreen:


E non credo gradirebbe scappellate di maiali in suo onore:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Scappellati o maiale davanti a Marx, anziche' sempre o solo davanti a Max...
> 
> anche se certi calendari ammetto che spaccano de brutto...
> 
> ahahahahah


Intanto gli imperi comunisti sono falliti tutti...e santa romana chiesa...nonostante tutte le persecuzioni è ancora in piè...e ti bastona la coscienza!
Del putridume dei tuoi peccati...

Pentiti miscredente...

Perchè Dio fa piovere sopra i giusti e gli ingiusti....

Pentiti e cambia vita finchè sei in tempo...
Perchè quando saranno le 18,30...è finita!


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ed occorreva una laurea?
> 
> quindi come ti poni dopo cotali studi...disegnino intelligente al massimo?
> 
> ahahahahahah


No, non occorreva la Laurea ma alla fine c'era quella non un viaggio premio.

Io non mi pongo in nessun modo. Esprimo ciò che ho studiato quando qualcuno fa delle osservazioni errate su me stessa e su cosa in dovrei credere o non credere.


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no testina ma vedi con sai nulla? *é una citazione del terrificante capitolo 23 *del vangelo di Matteo dove si vede un Cristo non tanto buonista eh?
> 
> Leggi qui...se è moderato...
> 
> ...


cavolo...sento che mi sto convertendo
zzzzzzz
zzzz
zzzz
zzz
zzz
zzz


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto gli imperi comunisti sono falliti tutti...e santa romana chiesa...nonostante tutte le persecuzioni è ancora in piè...e ti bastona la coscienza!
> Del putridume dei tuoi peccati...
> 
> Pentiti miscredente...
> ...


ma sopra i giusti piove di più, perchè gli ingiusti gli hanno fregato l'ombrello!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> Marx ultimamamente sta a sghignazzare nella tomba!:mrgreen:


Ma infatti, diglielo al poco nobile che nun capisce un kazzen....

il problema non e' stao il marxismo ma la sua applicazione alla cazzo fatta da chi l'aveva studiato male e capito peggio....

ahahahah

ecco Tebe cosa se doveva studia' in sezione...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma infatti, diglielo al poco nobile che nun capisce un kazzen....
> 
> *il problema non e' stao il marxismo ma la sua applicazione alla cazzo fatta da chi l'aveva studiato male e capito peggio..*..
> 
> ...



veramente non è stato applicato alla cazzo, essi sapevano bene dove andare a parare! echeccazzo!

il Conte è nobile, che gliene fotte?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E non credo gradirebbe scappellate di maiali in suo onore:mrgreen:


Scappellato inteso come tanto di cappello...mai mi permetterei di profanare il maestro...

ahahahahahah

comunque e' vero lui era pure morigerato, mentre Lenin aveva l'amante ufficiale... una bonazza francese Inessa Armand che faceva inkazzare la Krupskaja ...

percio' me so' appassionato poi ai siti de corna...

ahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Scappellato inteso come tanto di cappello...mai mi permetterei di profanare il maestro...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: linguacciuto!!


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma infatti, diglielo al poco nobile che nun capisce un kazzen....
> 
> il problema non e' stao il marxismo ma la sua applicazione alla cazzo fatta da chi l'aveva studiato male e capito peggio....
> 
> ...


E se Karl si fosse trovato un lavoro senza sfruttare moglie e parenti vari magari sarebbe stato meglio.
beveva pure se non sbaglio...ma sto riesumando ricordi e magari era astemio e pure un gran lavoratore.
Del popolo ovviamente.....


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E se Karl si fosse trovato un lavoro senza sfruttare moglie e parenti vari magari sarebbe stato meglio.
> beveva pure se non sbaglio...ma sto riesumando ricordi e magari era astemio e pure un gran lavoratore.
> Del popolo ovviamente.....


No nessuno di questi....

era Engels che lo finanziava perche' ogni tot mesi o anni Marx era cacciato dai paesi ove stava e doveva emigrare....trovati te sempre e subito un lavoro girovagando e poi ne parliamo....

comunque a 17 anni gia' contava i peli a quel buffone venduto di Hegel....dimmi te...se si fosse capito subito il tipetto...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> No nessuno di questi....
> 
> era Engels che lo finanziava perche' ogni tot mesi o anni Marx era cacciato dai paesi ove stava e doveva emigrare....trovati te sempre e subito un lavoro girovagando e poi ne parliamo....
> 
> ...


Certo....


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo....


e certo si, ao'...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

*Ma da sesso e divertimento...*

siamo arrivati a parlare di Marx e Lenin passando attraverso l'ecclesia, non quella Greca che Lenin si risentiva, poi gli antichi  greci tutti pervertiti si sa... ma come abbiamo fatto?:scared:


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo arrivati a parlare di Marx e Lenin passando attraverso l'ecclesia, non quella Greca che Lenin si risentiva, poi gli antichi greci tutti pervertiti si sa... ma come abbiamo fatto?:scared:


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo arrivati a parlare di Marx e Lenin passando attraverso l'ecclesia, non quella Greca che Lenin si risentiva, poi gli antichi  greci tutti pervertiti si sa... ma come abbiamo fatto?:scared:



vedi, cara, per gli antichi greci lavorare era considerato una fetenzia
ecco come abbiamo fatto:mrgreen:


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> vedi, cara, per gli antichi greci lavorare era considerato una fetenzia
> ecco come abbiamo fatto:mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo arrivati a parlare di Marx e Lenin passando attraverso l'ecclesia, non quella Greca che Lenin si risentiva, poi gli antichi  greci tutti pervertiti si sa... ma come abbiamo fatto?:scared:


Non è più il sito di qualche anno fa...:mrgreen: ( e infatti mi iscrissi ma scappai subito!!! Fortunati a riavermi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: )
Che ne dite...ci mettiamo a parlare di testamento biologico?
Aborto?
Pillola abortiva si pillola abortiva no?
Coppie gay e di fatto?
:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è più il sito di qualche anno fa...:mrgreen: ( e infatti mi iscrissi ma scappai subito!!! Fortunati a riavermi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: )
> Che ne dite...ci mettiamo a parlare di testamento biologico?
> Aborto?
> Pillola abortiva si pillola abortiva no?
> ...


Io propongo di tornare all'antica grecia.... una mia grande passione.


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è più il sito di qualche anno fa...:mrgreen: ( e infatti mi iscrissi ma scappai subito!!! *Fortunati a riavermi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: )*
> Che ne dite...ci mettiamo a parlare di testamento biologico?
> Aborto?
> Pillola abortiva si pillola abortiva no?
> ...



che culo!:carneval:
(smack!)


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io propongo di tornare all'antica grecia.... una mia grande passione.


cavolo...non sono ferratissima....non è la parte della storia che preferisco ma...se si parla di baccanali e similari....
mmmmhhhhh.....mi sa che però faccio l'ascoltatrice tua.


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> vedi, cara, per gli antichi greci lavorare era considerato una fetenzia
> ecco come abbiamo fatto:mrgreen:


pero' si sollazzavano inchiappettandosi i minorenni....

dicevano che cosi' si trasfondeva la sapienza ai discepoli....

maronn...che debosciati...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pero' si sollazzavano inchiappettandosi i minorenni....
> 
> *dicevano che cosi' si trasfondeva la sapienza ai discepoli....
> 
> ...


quello lo dicono pure i preti


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello lo dicono pure i preti


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


:sic:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai di dirti che stai passando una vita infelice.
> abbiamo esigenze diverse e sono lieta che tu ci viva e probabilmente ci vivi bene
> Guarda sono io che non riesco a pensare a un modo diverso, che quello che ho in testa, di vivere un vero matrimonio.


Ma secondo te cos'è un vero matrimonio?


----------



## @lex (15 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io per niente
> 
> maschilismo ignorante confezionato con perizia retorica non comune


beh, fa pendant con la troiaggine cieca non comune della signora a cui ha risposto.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Marzo 2012)

Che fine ha fatto il mio messaggio di ieri scritto in verde?


----------



## @lex (15 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che fine ha fatto il mio messaggio di ieri scritto in verde?


forse se non c'è più è perchè ha ricevuto troppe disapprovazioni (-10 punti e sparisce)
PS: non ho controllato ma se è così è un peccato. :mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (15 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> forse se non c'è più è perchè ha ricevuto troppe disapprovazioni (-10 punti e sparisce)
> PS: non ho controllato ma se è così è un peccato. :mrgreen:


Ci guardavo  stasera,e' sopravvissuto in alcuni frammenti citati successivamente,ma il corpus e' scomparso,c'avevo messo veramente l'anima per non addormentarmi mentre lo scrivevo sghignazzando.........ho capito,i due rubini si sono concentrati su quello,e visto che il primo era da 10 il secondo l'ha affondato definitivamente,grazie per la spiegazione ANGELO,essendo un novellino qui non ero a conoscenza di questo meccanismo di oblio per messaggi urticanti 
le anime sensibili....  :sonar:  miserande oscurantiste amiche di Taide.....


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che fine ha fatto il mio messaggio di ieri scritto in verde?


daiii Eretteo ora ti salvo io....pero'non fare incazzare Admin..lui e'buonissimo ma se si scoccia sega di brutto..capito??


----------



## Eretteo (15 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii Eretteo ora ti salvo io....pero'non fare incazzare Admin..lui e'buonissimo ma se si scoccia sega di brutto..capito??


Io non me la son mica presa,ero solo sorpreso e non conoscevo il meccanismo.....grazie anche a te


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Io non me la son mica presa,ero solo sorpreso e non conoscevo il meccanismo.....grazie anche a te


ora sei in salvo..se hai bisogno evocami e io arrivo..:carneval:


----------



## Eretteo (15 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ora sei in salvo..se hai bisogno evocami e io arrivo..:carneval:


Ti ringrazio,troppo buono


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio,troppo buono



non scriverlo dopo ti rubinano...ahahahahha.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ci guardavo  stasera,e' sopravvissuto in alcuni frammenti citati successivamente,ma il corpus e' scomparso,c'avevo messo veramente l'anima per non addormentarmi mentre lo scrivevo sghignazzando.........ho capito,i due rubini si sono concentrati su quello,e visto che il primo era da 10 il secondo l'ha affondato definitivamente,grazie per la spiegazione ANGELO,essendo un novellino qui non ero a conoscenza di questo meccanismo di oblio per messaggi urticanti
> le anime sensibili....  :sonar:  miserande oscurantiste amiche di Taide.....


e orgogliose di esserlo, amiche di taide

oscurantista proprio no

se vuoi saperlo è bastata la mia bordata per affondare la tua miserabile barchetta


----------



## @lex (15 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e orgogliose di esserlo, amiche di taide
> 
> oscurantista proprio no
> 
> se vuoi saperlo è bastata la mia bordata per affondare la tua miserabile barchetta


ah no? ho trovato altrettanto volgare il thread di questa signora, si fa per dire, anche se non offensivo perchè non usa parolacce o modi di dire, appunto, direttamente volgari. ma è proprio essere come questa signora che è volgaare. avrei potuto eliminare il primo post e via, tutto il thread sparisce! facciamo così la prossima volta?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ah no? ho trovato altrettanto volgare il thread di questa signora, si fa per dire, anche se non offensivo perchè non usa parolacce o modi di dire, appunto, direttamente volgari. ma è proprio essere come questa signora che è volgaare. avrei potuto eliminare il primo post e via, tutto il thread sparisce! facciamo così la prossima volta?


ma no...

è che io ho i superpoteri...e lui è ancora un novellino  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

si trattava di una semplice spiegazione tecnica


minchia, ma un pò più scialli no, eh?  :mexican:


----------



## @lex (15 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma no...
> 
> è che io ho i superpoteri...e lui è ancora un novellino :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


mi sembra che tu ti sia anche vantata. un atteggiamento devo dire infantile. sono sciallissimo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> mi sembra che *tu ti sia anche vantata*. un atteggiamento devo dire infantile. sono sciallissimo



certo che mi sono vantata
la bordata l'ho imparata nei romanzi di O'Brian 

comunque era una bellissima fregata solo all'apparenza, il legno usato era marcio....


----------



## @lex (15 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che mi sono vantata
> la bordata l'ho imparata nei romanzi di O'Brian
> 
> comunque era una bellissima fregata solo all'apparenza, il legno usato era marcio....


hai ragione. intendendo per marcia l'imbarcazione della creatrice di queso thread, ovviamente. volgare e disgustosa


----------



## @lex (15 Marzo 2012)

Puoi bordare anche me adesso. magari ti risolve la serata.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Puoi bordare anche me adesso. magari ti risolve la serata.



sciallissimo, direi....:unhappy:


----------



## @lex (15 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sciallissimo, direi....:unhappy:


non più sciallo di te che fai sparire un post. proprio rilassata direi:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma infatti, diglielo al poco nobile che nun capisce un kazzen....
> 
> il problema non e' stao il marxismo ma la sua applicazione alla cazzo fatta da chi l'aveva studiato male e capito peggio....
> 
> ...


Embè stesso problema con Cristo e il Cristianesimo no?
Quanti casini...e tragedie...
Ma siamo ancora qui dopo 2012 anni eh?
Tutti pronti alla croce e al martirio crudel!


----------



## tesla (15 Marzo 2012)

per favore non scrivete colorato che mi si incendia il nervo ottico


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non più sciallo di te che fai sparire un post. proprio rilassata direi:unhappy:


in effetti oggi mi hanno rubato la bicicletta  :sonar:


----------



## @lex (15 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti oggi mi hanno rubato la bicicletta :sonar:


mi dispiace. in effetti non poter pedalare è parecchio contrariante


----------



## Billythekid (15 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> mi dispiace. in effetti non poter pedalare è parecchio contrariante




quelle tette hanno le ruote o le trasporti tu.


----------



## @lex (15 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> quelle tette hanno le ruote o le trasporti tu.


ho due cricetini che me le tengono su


----------



## Billythekid (15 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ho due cricetini che me le tengono su




e chi tiene su i cricetini?


----------



## Billythekid (15 Marzo 2012)

( non vale rispondere  "tua  sorella ")


----------



## @lex (15 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> e chi tiene su i cricetini?


i cricetini sono autonomi se non per l'insalatina che mi tocca mettere sotto l'attaccatura per farli mangiare


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se vuoi saperlo è bastata la mia bordata per affondare la tua miserabile barchetta


Ora si che ci siamo!
Il consunto vascello da guerra rotto a mille battaglie,con un possente affondo del compiaciuto rostro ha mandato nei gorghi una povera zattera.....un'affermazione di orgogliosa potenza unita ad intelligenza che illumina l'orbe terracqueo quasi come l'afflato ammorbante di un diplodoco con la diarrea.
Peccato per la mia zatterina,dev'essere stata veramente carina se ha suscitato una cosi' fiera rivolta nei fetidi gironi dell'inferno.
Le prossime le salvero'.


----------

